# Not a mask...



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

_You walked up to my car with mask in your hand and pulled on my locked door. That's not "wearing a mask".

Your mask has a vent, I don't count that as a mask.

You have a bandana over your face. NOT mask.

Your mask is parked under your nose. What were you thinking?

You have some sort of t-shirt material around your neck that you pull up over your face. NOT a mask.

Did you need a ride somewhere? Then get serious._


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> _Your mask is parked under your nose. What were you thinking?_


This is the main one


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

My standard response is, "Excuse me: Just a little mask etiquette - it must be covering your nose, thanks." 99% of people comply.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Virus is 6 microns .
Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
You can smell perfume with a mask ?
The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
Masks are worthless .
Now they do slow do the virus by stopping a slowing a sneeze . But we all take our masks off to sneeze.
Stop the mask thing. They do slow the spread if you sneeze . 
Look at china the largest mask wearing population in the world form there shitty polluted air.
There masks are mostly n95 . Good masks. We have those cloth do nothing masks .
I have many friends currently sick with the virus as we speak. They also work masks .
I stopped wearing these damn masks two months ago. I wont do it . 
I have a valid medical reason if i get ticketed .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

From a Public Heath, Low Cost, easily implemented Corona-Virus mitigation the strategy is in this order of severity:

1) Don't go out for trivial things or have large gatherings of family or friends for the next little while (Weddings, Funerals, Birthdays, BBQ's immediate family/household only)
2) Physically Distance yourself from others (>2m or 6ft)
3) Wear a mask if 1 or 2 is not an option. (i.e. back of a rideshare vehicle)
In terms of Gig-Driving: Minimizing conversation with PAX, and lowering windows and flushing air out of the vehicle before/during/after rides will help.

None of these measures is a 100% cure-all, guarantee. And it drives me nuts that the anti-mask crowd argue from the point of perfection, as opposed to 'significant prevention' that these measures accomplish. Nobody is looking for perfection here, but the science strongly suggests (again not 100% guarantee) that if everyone is diligent, and uses some care and compassion towards their fellow human beings (meaning diligence on items #1-#3) for the next few months. The USA would have gone from 250,000 to less than 100,000 deaths.

Yes 100,000 deaths is still really bad, and novel-viruses are not good! But if 30% of the population were not selfish narcissistic assholes locked into their political tribalism and entitlement, or that the country had a little 'get along to carry on' attitude, things might have gone a lot different.

There is no reason why the USA has almost 2.5x the per-capita death count over their nearest neighbor, CANADA, other than the Canadian attitude is less 'rugged individual-ism' and more 'what needs to be done, and how can we collectively do it.'


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have many friends currently sick with the virus as we speak. They also work masks .


As stated countless times in countless other threads: the *primary purpose* of wearing a mask is to reduce the contaminants exhaled by the person wearing the mask, not to fully prevent contamination of the person wearing it.

Your "many friends currently sick" have obviously come in direct contact with the virus, whether by touch or by breathing, because of others who did not employ proper safety practices-- because of careless and selfish others like yourself.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> As stated countless times in countless other threads: the *primary purpose* of wearing a mask is to reduce the contaminants exhaled by the person wearing the mask, not to fully prevent contamination of the person wearing it.
> 
> Your "many friends currently sick" have obviously come in direct contact with the virus, whether by touch or by breathing, because of others who did not employ proper safety practices-- because of careless and selfish others like yourself.


8 months into this, and I cannot believe that this level of debate/education on masks ("I protect you, you protect me") is still required.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

We just had our Public Health Officer cap the limit of people in private residences. I can't imagine the uproar that would have in some places. Here, we had a collective shrug and some people are stupid enough to pay the $2300/incident fines but most understand this is how it is now.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


The important thing to be noted is this Virus doesn't come out from a body itself like smell of perfume do. This virus comes out together with human bodily fluids, attached in fluid since virus have already attached in human's cells. So it don't come out itself. Mask can stop those bodily fluid right away. Then it don't spread unless you touch inside surface of a mask. That is why scientists said Mask will not protect you but it could protect people around. That is why 100% of people should wear a mask.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> We just had our Public Health Officer cap the limit of people in private residences. I can't imagine the uproar that would have in some places. Here, we had a collective shrug and some people are stupid enough to pay the $2300/incident fines but most understand this is how it is now.


Canada is like:









'Mericuh is all:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 8 months into this, and I cannot believe that this level of debate/education on masks ("I protect you, you protect me") is still required.


For all we know, he's a silent carrier himself and HE is the one who got his "many friends" infected.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> From a Public Heath, Low Cost, easily implemented Corona-Virus mitigation the strategy is in this order of severity:
> 
> 1) Don't go out for trivial things or have large gatherings of family or friends for the next little while (Weddings, Funerals, Birthdays, BBQ's immediate family/household only)
> 2) Physically Distance yourself from others (>2m or 6ft)
> ...


Ok. I confess to being a person you call anti-mask.

but I have a question for you as a pro mask person. Are you OK with the public officials telling you how to dress? Because for people like me, this is a civil liberties issue and not a health issue. for the record, I wear a mask if I am symptomatic and also when it is mandated, despite my internal objections.

For conversation only:
Many believe a woman should be able to choose what to do with her body(I am a male, therefore my opinion on this is Worthless ) How do Mask mandates fit into the perspective that government should not make choices for women?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> 8 months into this, and I cannot believe that this level of debate/education on masks ("I protect you, you protect me") is still required.


https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/pdfs/mm6936a5-H.pdfThoughts?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok. I confess to being a person you call anti-mask.
> 
> but I have a question for you as a pro mask person. Are you OK with the public officials telling you how to dress? Because for people like me, this is a civil liberties issue and not a health issue. for the record, I wear a mask if I am symptomatic and also when it is mandated, despite my internal objections.
> 
> ...


With respectfully Sir,
We are not pushing you to how to wear. We are asking you to protect people around you.
If you don't want to protect people around you (families of strangers), I suppose you stay at your home.
When a country is in a war, its citizens need to carry a weapon to fight against. Even if citizens carry their weapons, they could die in battle but because of carrying weapons they won't loose so easily or they would win the battle.
Similar to this fact, we are at war with Covid-19. Scientists said Mask is a defense weapon. So, we are supposed to wear a mask. Even if we wear a mask, we could get infected to this virus but as a whole, we could win over this war.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

We also mandate everyone cover their genitals in public. People can choose their style of choice to accomplish this.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Are you OK with the public officials telling you how to dress? Because for people like me, this is a civil liberties issue and not a health issue. for the record, I wear a mask if I am symptomatic and also when it is mandated, despite my internal objections.


If only symptomatic people were spreading the virus, we would have had this more or less under control at this point. * It is precisely because Asymptomatic-spreaders are likely doing the lion-share of infecting others, that the mask-mandates are in place is so many jurisdictions. Out of uncertainty, "I protect you by covering my nose and mouth with a light fabric, and you protect me."*

The government dictates that I wear pants when out in public. I comply.
Most shops have the old sign, "No Shirt, No Socks, No Service" And I comply. (or don't shop there, if it is a beach-day.)

The above two are called social responsiblity. Society has agreed (near-consensus) that that is how things are. (See also: Signal Lights, obeying traffic signals, etc.)


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> For conversation only:
> Many believe a woman should be able to choose what to do with her body(I am a male, therefore my opinion on this is Worthless ) How do Mask mandates fit into the perspective that government should not make choices for women?


Abortion-specific arguments set aside, any person choosing to do something to their own body (eg, cut off their hand) is their choice, as long as it does not harm others: the person chooses to cut off his/her hand, and after the fact, no one else is hurt (generally speaking).

But when it comes to masks, as stated countless times by countless people, choosing to not wear one (along with other precautions like keeping hands clean) does indeed affect other people adversely. You yourself may be infected with the COVID-19 virus at any given time without being sick or even having any symptoms, and by exhaling your unmasked breath in the vicinity of others, you are exposing them to the virus and very possibly infecting them. And of course, they in turn, can get others infected.

There's a HUGE distinction here.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My standard response is, "Excuse me: Just a little mask etiquette - it must be covering your nose, thanks." 99% of people comply.


One problem here is Uber has left you open to get bad ratings when you give people crap about wearing a mask


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/pdfs/mm6936a5-H.pdfThoughts?


I will say the same thing about this paper (which is accurate) as I do about everything else to do with virus mitigation strategy: "DON'T LET PERFECT BE THE ENEMY OF GOOD ENOUGH." These measures will slow things down significantly, but nothing is 100% or even 90% --- but it will take an exponential increase and push it down to a <1x simmer.



wallae said:


> One problem here is Uber has left you open to get bad ratings when you give people crap about wearing a mask


I take the bad ratings. It is unfortunate for sure, but it is where we are. I mitigate this by not picking up low-rated pax in the first place. Nobody less than 4.8 will weed out 99% of the 'mask-complainers'


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wearing a mask has the same effect as the actions below, by reducing the spread:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok. I confess to being a person you call anti-mask.
> 
> but I have a question for you as a pro mask person. Are you OK with the public officials telling you how to dress? Because for people like me, this is a civil liberties issue and not a health issue. for the record, I wear a mask if I am symptomatic and also when it is mandated, despite my internal objections.
> 
> ...


It's about endangering others. A woman making reproductive choices doesn't endanger YOU at all.

As to the embryo/fetus, a friend of mine used to have a great signature line when she went on certain message boards:

"No one, be it man or fetus, has the right to occupy my body without my permission."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m fine with people not wearing masks as long as they don’t invade my 5 foot space. 
lobby of my building is OK cause I can stay away from you
The guy who tried to force his way into the elevator past me ended up on his behind


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 8 months into this, and I cannot believe that this level of debate/education on masks


8 months of brainwashing is very effective, and it's not education, it's propaganda.


Diamondraider said:


> Ok. I confess to being a person you call anti-mask.


Don't apologize for being smart.


Wildgoose said:


> If you don't want to protect people around you (families of strangers), I suppose you stay at your home.


Or, if you're afraid others aren't "protecting" you, YOU stay home, while the rest of live our lives normally.



Mash Ghasem said:


> You yourself may be infected with the COVID-19 virus at any given time without being sick or even having any symptoms,


On what evidence? 
The false positives from tests that say you're infected, not based on viral load or contagiousness or even that the protein recognized came specifically from Covid19?



Terri Lee said:


> You have a bandana over your face. NOT mask.


Is this another goal post move?
It's not 'face coverings' anymore, it must be 'mask'. LOL


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

A mask may help, it may not.
I’d rather error on the side of caution.

You can get do anything you want but don’t get in my space.

simple


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

All that stuff OP's complaining about except for under the nose or in your hand are allowed in DC.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Careful, my mask post ended up being 12 pages long before it was mercifully put out of its misery by the Admin himself &#128514;

Thread '"Wearing" a mask' https://uberpeople.net/threads/wearing-a-mask.413318/



Kurt Halfyard said:


> My standard response is, "Excuse me: Just a little mask etiquette - it must be covering your nose, thanks." 99% of people comply.


I just say "hey, can you please cover your nose with your mask? Thanks!" in my most cheerful voice.

I had one pax make a face and go "okay..?", 1* from her.

The vast majority of pax with uncovered noses are minorities. Not sure if it's a misunderstanding of how masks work or almost a fashion trend now.

I have also caught three immediately removing their mask after getting in, rear view now pointing down. I don't care if some princess thinks I am checking them out. Going to get a convex mirror, would have also been handy when I had a pax shooting up last year.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>vast majority of pax with uncovered noses are minorities.

I don’t think you’re allowed to say that


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> >>vast majority of pax with uncovered noses are minorities.
> 
> I don't think you're allowed to say that


It's a fact in my experience every day.

In fact, after that 1*, I even stopped saying anything about it for a while.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Facts have nothing to do with it


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> That has nothing to do with it


If 9 out of 10 pax with their nose hanging out or their upper lip visible when they enter my car..

Okie dokie.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


The main purpose of masks is to prevent a Covid carrier from transmitting it to others. And even the disposable masks are helpful at that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The main purpose of masks is to prevent a Covid carrier from transmitting it to others. And even the disposable masks are helpful at that.


That's what so many seem not to understand.

It's basically the same concept as a tissue, just worn during the whole time you are around people.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

6 microns
50 microns

What does the French President have to do with this?

Make America great again


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> 6 microns
> 50 microns
> 
> What does the French President have to do with this?
> ...


Oh lord. OP, the record is 12 pages &#128514;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Mask can stop those bodily fluid right away.


Or it can prolong your exposure to the virus as your cloth mask absorbs the fluid, as proven by SCIENCE.


Wildgoose said:


> Scientists said Mask is a defense weapon.


Oh? You mean the biased, agenda filled "scientists" that you want to believe?


Benjamin M said:


> That's what so many seem not to understand.


The thing is they DO understand, but you let the brainwashing get the best of you.

-------------------------------

Where was the outrage when the Dodgers' Justin Turner, who was removed late(conveniently) in the game of Game 6 of the World Series, after testing positive for Covid, then out in the field celebrating with everybody after the victory.
He temporary was wearing a mask, with no social distancing, and later ripped the mask off while still around dozens and dozens of teammates, press, everybody.
No comments from announcers or media during this "travesty".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So it begins &#129315;



Taxi2Uber said:


> Or it can prolong your exposure to the virus as your cloth mask absorbs the fluid, as proven by SCIENCE.
> 
> Oh? You mean the biased, agenda filled "scientists" that you want to believe?
> 
> ...


Are you an active RS driver?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

wallae said:


> You can get do anything you want but don't get in my space.


I wish we can do anything we want, but all the superstitions are preventing that.
And no one social distances anymore.
Everyone is all-in on Masks, Masks, Masks, and the false sense of security.


Benjamin M said:


> Are you an active RS driver?


Yes, my account is active.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes, my account is active.


But, do you drive on either platform daily or weekly? Because many of us here (on a RS site) do.

Policies are in place for drivers and passengers. Most of us care about our health and that of our passengers.

So, if you want to spout political stuff (such as calling people "sheep") and dismiss science, global recommendations, and company policy - maybe stick with the Politics sub forum and not help to derail another thread about something that most of us care (and worry) about.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> But, do you drive on either platform daily or weekly? Because many of us here (on a RS site) do.
> 
> Policies are in place for drivers and passengers. Most of us care about our health and that of our passengers.
> 
> So, if you want to spout political stuff (such as calling people "sheep") and dismiss science, global recommendations, and company policy - maybe stick with the Politics sub forum and not help to derail another thread about something that most of us care (and worry) about.


@Benjamin M --> You are fighting a lost cause with this guy. Don't give him Oxygen.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> @Benjamin M --> You are fighting a lost cause with this guy. Don't give him Oxygen.


I know. Just wanted to make a quick point because it bugs me. Moving on.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Or it can prolong your exposure to the virus as your cloth mask absorbs the fluid, as proven by SCIENCE.
> 
> Oh? You mean the biased, agenda filled "scientists" that you want to believe?
> 
> ...


Don't matter. IT is the best way or only way that scientists could think of so far to fight against Covid-19. So we should follow it. Then we should wait for the result. When they say it won't work, then we will get rid of it.
You are worshipping Trump like a GOD. I am 100% sure if Trump say Wear a Mask, you will do it. And you are going to argue against whoever don't want to wear a mask.
Admit that you will definitely do if Trump say to wear. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't matter. IT is the best way or only way that scientists could think of so far to fight against Covid-19. So we should follow it. Then we should wait for the result. When they say it won't work, then we will get rid of it.
> You are worshipping Trump like a GOD. I am 100% sure if Trump say Wear a Mask, you will do it. And you are going to argue against whoever don't want to wear a mask.
> Admit that you will definitely do if Trump say to wear. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


It's really sad and pathetic that this has become such a political issue here.

We have surpassed the death toll of 9/11 across the country. We all came together after that horrible day.

This? Science is involved. People are being asked directly to help reduce deaths, rather than waving a flag. And apparently that's too much for some.

A GLOBAL problem. But nah, we have to be political.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> There is no reason why the USA has almost 2.5x the per-capita death count over their nearest neighbor, CANADA, other than the Canadian attitude is less 'rugged individual-ism' and more 'what needs to be done, and how can we collectively do it


^^^^ *this*.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> But, do you drive on either platform daily or weekly? Because many of us here (on a RS site) do.
> 
> Policies are in place for drivers and passengers. Most of us care about our health and that of our passengers.
> 
> So, if you want to spout political stuff (such as calling people "sheep") and dismiss science, global recommendations, and company policy - maybe stick with the Politics sub forum and not help to derail another thread about something that most of us care (and worry) about.


Just like in your thread, you made it political, then point your fingers at others.

Policy is face covering, not mask.

I care about my health, which is why I'm opposed to mandating masks.

I 100% believe in science, which is why I'm opposed to mandating masks.

And this is the slippery slope.
You feel empowered and comfortable now policing others, now telling me what forum I should be in.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just like in your thread, you made it political, then point your fingers at others.
> 
> Policy is face covering, not mask.
> 
> ...


Not ONCE did I say anything "political". But you and yours definitely did. 12 pages of nonsense.

Damn it, @Kurt Halfyard. Okay okay.. &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> IT is the best way or only way that scientists could think of so far to fight against Covid-19.


Now THAT is hilarious.


Wildgoose said:


> I am 100% sure if Trump say Wear a Mask, you will do it.


Then you'd be 100% wrong, as usual.
Wonder why @Benjamin M liked your post instead of telling you to stick to Politics forum.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Then you'd be 100% wrong, as usual.
> Wonder why @Benjamin M liked your post instead of telling you to stick to Politics forum.


Because, like my thread, this involves ACTIVE drivers that are concerned about the pandemic, following policy, and annoyed by pax that do not follow the rules.

Saying that this virus is a hoax, calling people who wear a mask "sheep", etc etc based on political leaning makes it a "political" argument. And there's a place for that here.

So head over to Politics and stop harassing drivers trying to avoid spreading the virus to their loved ones, passengers, or themselves.

Seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Not ONCE did I say anything "political".


YOU brought up politics.
I was speaking strictly science.

Mandatory masks as policy has been going on for 5mo(more?), and cases have gone up, down, up, down. Policy never changed.
The fallacy is concluding there is a connection.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Canada is like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except, liberty isn't freedom to harm others. Your rights end where they begin to injure someone else. As someone once said, "your right to swing your fist stops just before the tip of my nose".


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Because, like my thread, this involves ACTIVE drivers that are concerned about the pandemic, following policy, and annoyed by pax that do not follow the rules.
> 
> Saying that this virus is a hoax, calling people who wear a mask "sheep", etc etc based on political leaning makes it a "political" argument. And there's a place for that here.
> 
> ...


And they call us the "_radical left_"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> YOU brought up politics.
> I was speaking strictly science.
> 
> Mandatory masks as policy has been going on for 5mo(more?), and cases have gone up, down, up, down. Policy never changed.
> The fallacy is concluding there is a connection.


When did I bring up politics?! &#129315;

You're speaking "strictly science" and at the same time saying masks don't work and downplaying a pandemic?

Holy shit, someone get me a Tylenol. I'm done.. &#128514;



Mash Ghasem said:


> And they call us the "_radical left_"


I'm like 3 notches from center. Armed citizen with some conservative viewpoints. But I was gifted with a ****ing brain and common sense. Holy hell.. &#128514;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> .
> I was speaking strictly science.
> .


Alright. Name of the scientists that says wearing masks is a joke. Please share the links here.
Make sure you prechecked their credibility first before you believe in them.
Please Prove your statement scientifically. Please don't say I have science without any backed up proof.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Saying that this virus is a hoax, calling people who wear a mask "sheep", etc etc based on political leaning makes it a "political" argument. And there's a place for that here.


I did none of that.
You are a liar.


Benjamin M said:


> You're speaking "strictly science" and at the same time saying masks don't work and downplaying a pandemic?


Just like science. TADA!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Abortion-specific arguments set aside, any person choosing to do something to their own body (eg, cut off their hand) is their choice, as long as it does not harm others: the person chooses to cut off his/her hand, and after the fact, no one else is hurt (generally speaking).
> 
> But when it comes to masks, as stated countless times by countless people, choosing to not wear one (along with other precautions like keeping hands clean) does indeed affect other people adversely. You yourself may be infected with the COVID-19 virus at any given time without being sick or even having any symptoms, and by exhaling your unmasked breath in the vicinity of others, you are exposing them to the virus and very possibly infecting them. And of course, they in turn, can get others infected.
> 
> There's a HUGE distinction here.


People can be negatively affected in both examples. Let's not be myopic. I will take some lumps if it means we can have constructive discussions.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm like 3 notches from center. Armed citizen with some conservative viewpoints. But I was gifted with a @@@@ing brain and common sense. Holy hell.. &#128514;


If you advocate for wearing masks, they will still label you as radical left regardless!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Alright. Name of the scientists that says wearing masks is a joke. Please share the links here.
> Make sure you prechecked their credibility first before you believe in them.
> Please Prove your statement scientifically. Please don't say I have science without any backed up proof.


I have numerous times.
You just don't want to, or are afraid, to believe it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I have numerous times.
> You just don't want to, or are afraid, to believe it.


Just list 5 of them. Will you?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Just list 5 of them. Will you?


I'd settle for one, that can be fact checked to a legitimate source.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> _You walked up to my car with mask in your hand and pulled on my locked door. That's not "wearing a mask".
> 
> Your mask has a vent, I don't count that as a mask.
> 
> ...


Guessing you should transition to food delivery.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Just list 5 of them. Will you?


Read some threads or do your own research. With biased censorship with Google and others, it is getting harder to find, but it's there. 
I haven't saved them since I didn't expect to have to convince a bunch of numbskulls.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> It's about endangering others. A woman making reproductive choices doesn't endanger YOU at all.
> 
> As to the embryo/fetus, a friend of mine used to have a great signature line when she went on certain message boards:
> 
> "No one, be it man or fetus, has the right to occupy my body without my permission."


I agree with your friend.

The endangerment argument cannot be viewed in a vacuum. Ask all the children suffering from a removal of social and emotional support when they aren't transmitters OR patients by any measure.

"Listen to the science" ....BUT "Make your own choices"

Remember the experts that told our parents butter was evil and margarine was a miracle spread. Most are in the ground from early heart disease.
Remember the experts that said NO MASKS. Context is everything.
Remember the experts said 14 days would do it. Context is everything.
Remember the experts that ridiculed Sweden. Context is everything.
Remember that experts also change their mind. Context is everything.

And every time you hear someone start a sentence "a consensus of scientists say..." RUN,don't walk, RUN.

Any scientist will tell you that "consensus" is contrary to the very goal of science; precision.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@Terri Lee I appreciate you taking necessary precautions while you are driving. I'm sorry that threads like this become such a giant shit show.

Be safe out there and stay healthy. We'll eventually get through this.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> We just had our Public Health Officer cap the limit of people in private residences. I can't imagine the uproar that would have in some places. Here, we had a collective shrug and some people are stupid enough to pay the $2300/incident fines but most understand this is how it is now.


Some would say "I protect you, you protect me". Not I.



Benjamin M said:


> That's what so many seem not to understand.
> 
> It's basically the same concept as a tissue, just worn during the whole time you are around people.


May I pose a question?

Shouldn't a recovered COVID patient be allowed to go maskless?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> May I pose a question?
> 
> Shouldn't a recovered COVID patient be allowed to go maskless?


Excellent question! The answer is, right now, nobody knows.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> With respectfully Sir,
> We are not pushing you to how to wear. We are asking you to protect people around you.
> If you don't want to protect people around you (families of strangers), I suppose you stay at your home.
> When a country is in a war, its citizens need to carry a weapon to fight against. Even if citizens carry their weapons, they could die in battle but because of carrying weapons they won't loose so easily or they would win the battle.
> Similar to this fact, we are at war with Covid-19. Scientists said Mask is a defense weapon. So, we are supposed to wear a mask. Even if we wear a mask, we could get infected to this virus but as a whole, we could win over this war.


Well sir, you have made this about me. My query asked about women I stated I wear required masks AND my opinion is worthless.

So please answer the question asked.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@Diamondraider 
As of yet, we are unsure of the nature of human immunity to Coronavirus. A recently published study in monkeys has demonstrated that they produce antibodies to the virus, that protected them from a second infection a month later. Over the coming weeks, researches will be studying the antibody levels in the blood of people who have had COVID-19 to understand how strong their immunity is and how long it lasts. If the Coronavirus is like flu, we should expect to have some protection that will last months, until the strains circulating change substantially.

Source - https://www.huck.psu.edu/institutes-and-centers/center-for-infectious-disease-dynamics/covid-19-faq-askcidd#:~:text=As of yet, we,human immunity to Coronavirus.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> From a Public Heath, Low Cost, easily implemented Corona-Virus mitigation the strategy is in this order of severity:
> 
> 1) Don't go out for trivial things or have large gatherings of family or friends for the next little while (Weddings, Funerals, Birthdays, BBQ's immediate family/household only)
> 2) Physically Distance yourself from others (>2m or 6ft)
> ...


Everyone is making the mask political and thrown the most universally accepted medical advice out the window.

If you have cancer EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have HIV EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have a heart attack EVERYONE believes in medical science.

The same doctors and scientists that people believe in whole heartedly when critically ill is saying wear a mask. Now we are skeptical &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> With respectfully Sir,
> We are not pushing you to how to wear. We are asking you to protect people around you.
> If you don't want to protect people around you (families of strangers), I suppose you stay at your home.
> When a country is in a war, its citizens need to carry a weapon to fight against. Even if citizens carry their weapons, they could die in battle but because of carrying weapons they won't loose so easily or they would win the battle.
> Similar to this fact, we are at war with Covid-19. Scientists said Mask is a defense weapon. So, we are supposed to wear a mask. Even if we wear a mask, we could get infected to this virus but as a whole, we could win over this war.


Perhaps comment on the CDC report at the link I posted. The study was published July 20, 2020.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Everyone is making the mask political and thrown the most universally accepted medical advice out the window.
> 
> If you have cancer EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have HIV EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have a heart attack EVERYONE believes in medical science.
> 
> The same doctors and scientists that people believe in whole heartedly when critically ill is saying wear a mask. Now we are skeptical &#129318;‍♂


I wear masks as required.

But your answer is complete BS and reeks of media propaganda



Benjamin M said:


> Excellent question! The answer is, right now, nobody knows.


But the experts say "yes"

At the risk of conflating two facts, I remind you all that one treatment for existing patients is blood plasma from recovered COVID patients.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I wear masks as required.
> 
> But your answer is complete BS and reeks of media propaganda


Glad that you are wearing a mask. Thank you.

But it is not "media propaganda" when this is a GLOBAL (I have to keep mentioning that) health crisis the likes of which most of us have never seen.

America is leading the way in deaths and cases. In a huge part due to that mindset.



Diamondraider said:


> But the experts say "yes"
> 
> At the risk of conflating two facts, I remind you all that one treatment for existing patients is blood plasma from recovered COVID patients.


Source? I provided mine.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't matter. IT is the best way or only way that scientists could think of so far to fight against Covid-19. So we should follow it. Then we should wait for the result. When they say it won't work, then we will get rid of it.
> You are worshipping Trump like a GOD. I am 100% sure if Trump say Wear a Mask, you will do it. And you are going to argue against whoever don't want to wear a mask.
> Admit that you will definitely do if Trump say to wear. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


I wear masks as required.

But the CDC has over 1100 studies that ALL state there is little or NO significant reduction in the spread of virus due to mask wearing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I wear masks as required.
> 
> But the CDC has over 1100 studies that ALL state there is little or NO significant reduction in the spread of virus due to mask wearing.


Sources please.

Here's one

CDC recommends that everyone wear a mask over their nose and mouth when in public, including on public transportation and in transportation hubs such as airports and stations. Masks slow the spread of COVID-19 because they help keep people who are infected from spreading respiratory droplets to others when they cough, sneeze, or talk. Medical masks and N-95 respirators are for healthcare workers and other first responders, as recommended by current CDC guidance.

Some people shouldn't wear masks:

Children younger than 2 years old
Anyone who has trouble breathing
Anyone who is unconscious, incapacitated, or otherwise unable to remove the mask without help

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/faqs.html


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


This poster forgets the Urinary Tract Infection you get from Ubering with pee soaked jeans.



wallae said:


> A mask may help, it may not.
> I'd rather error on the side of caution.
> 
> You can get do anything you want but don't get in my space.
> ...


You sound like an authentic American. Nice to meet you.



Wildgoose said:


> Don't matter. IT is the best way or only way that scientists could think of so far to fight against Covid-19. So we should follow it. Then we should wait for the result. When they say it won't work, then we will get rid of it.
> You are worshipping Trump like a GOD. I am 100% sure if Trump say Wear a Mask, you will do it. And you are going to argue against whoever don't want to wear a mask.
> Admit that you will definitely do if Trump say to wear. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


Leeches were once considered expert medical science.
As was therapeutic cocaine use.
Thalidomide anyone?
Margarine clogging your arteries? No problem. We invented a nice stent for you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> _You have a bandana over your face. NOT mask._


What's the difference.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Everyone is making the mask political and thrown the most universally accepted medical advice out the window.
> 
> If you have cancer EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have HIV EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have a heart attack EVERYONE believes in medical science.
> 
> The same doctors and scientists that people believe in whole heartedly when critically ill is saying wear a mask. Now we are skeptical &#129318;‍♂


And what are your thoughts on these published and peer reviewed "expert" findings?

Let's look at three recent reports of scientific findings about diet:

Fifty grams of prunes a day prevents the loss of bone mineral density in elderly women with osteopenia
Forty-eight grams of dark chocolate modulates your brainwaves for the better.
Feeding infants puréed pork causes them to put on more body length than feeding them dairy.
Now you know. Should I buy stock in Del Monte, Hershey, & Smithfield?

Or do you think short kids are trendy and Kraft is better than Smithfield?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> And what are your thoughts on these published and peer reviewed "expert" findings?
> 
> Let's look at three recent reports of scientific findings about diet:
> 
> ...


Cool. We're talking about a global pandemic that we're not even close to the end of and wearing a mask is the simplest way to decrease the spread.

This particular post was started by a member who actually drives passengers and is annoyed by people who do not follow the current guidelines (not just from the CDC but Uber and Lyft).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Perhaps comment on the CDC report at the link I posted. The study was published July 20, 2020.
> 
> 
> I wear masks as required.
> ...


Media propaganda?&#128514; EVERY major institution of medicine in the world has the same stance on wearing a mask.

Hell the guy you going back and forth with is a former EMT.



Diamondraider said:


> And what are your thoughts on these published and peer reviewed "expert" findings?
> 
> Let's look at three recent reports of scientific findings about diet:
> 
> ...


None of that even pretain to the topic at hand. Nice try of using a strawman but I'm not having it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hell the guy you going back and forth with is a former EMT.


*cough* paramedic *cough*. Worked my ass off for that rocker under my EMT patch &#128514;

And agreed. My biggest fear was patients with necrotizing fasciitis and, worse, bacterial meningitis. After the latter, I'd always get a headache and feel like I had a fever, channeled my best Red Foxx &#128514;

One thing about masks.

I cannot recall what the patient had but it was highly contagious. Advanced Life Support transport from one hospital to another (higher level of care).

My EMT and I both wore a gown, mask, and face shield throughout the trip. When we arrived, the charge nurse yelled "whoa! Stop right there!"

Why? The PATIENT was not wearing a mask as we rolled into the ER. Same damn concept. And boy did I get chewed out.

I had a beef later with the sending facility, "well, we do not like to smother our patients".

The patient was on IV drugs and sick but she had absolutely no respiratory compromise that would prevent her from wearing a mask.

That was probably about fifteen years ago. And I think about that case with this.



Trafficat said:


> What's the difference.


The issue with a bandana, as worn as though you are about to rob a train, is that it leaves a lot of open air space and provides one layer of light fabric.

It's one step above nothing and I tolerate it, wearing an N95 respirator that I do my best to create a good seal on my face (lacking medical "fit testing" in which a device guauges the respirator's effectiveness).


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok. I confess to being a person you call anti-mask.
> 
> but I have a question for you as a pro mask person. Are you OK with the public officials telling you how to dress? Because for people like me, this is a civil liberties issue and not a health issue. for the record, I wear a mask if I am symptomatic and also when it is mandated, despite my internal objections.
> 
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> As was therapeutic cocaine use.
> You sound like an authentic American. Nice to meet you.
> 
> 
> As was therapeutic cocaine use.


What's the problem with that?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This virus I personally think will be here for 10 years until most people were infected with it .
Then the virus will continue to mutate making people sick.
Do you mask buffs plan on wearing masks forever ?
Lets think about something . In the us about 600k people died from heart related issues this year alone . 
226K from the corona virus 
1 in 4 deaths is heart related . Why are we worried about corona when we have a 1/4 killer out there ?
Lets ban everything that is not healthy . Smoking vape weed tobacco . All fast foods Anything deep fried 
Processed food . Any food that has over the ada suggested sodium. All caffeine energy drinks .
Everybody needs to exercise 5 times weekly as doctors orders . 
About 40k people died from car crashes . Lets ban all driving .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Except, liberty isn't freedom to harm others. Your rights end where they begin to injure someone else. As someone once said, "your right to swing your fist stops just before the tip of my nose".


That doesn't stop the mouth breathers for screaming it at the top of their lungs and calling it SCIENCE. Sadly.



kingcorey321 said:


> This virus I personally think will be here for 10 years until most people were infected with it .
> Then the virus will continue to mutate making people sick.
> Do you mask buffs plan on wearing masks forever ?
> Lets think about something . In the us about 600k people died from heart related issues this year alone .
> ...


Let's wait until the novel part is over before we have a free for all. But I agree with you on limits of sugar and salt in processed foods. It's an epidemic in and of itself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> This virus I personally think will be here for 10 years until most people were infected with it .
> Then the virus will continue to mutate making people sick.
> Do you mask buffs plan on wearing masks forever ?
> Lets think about something . In the us about 600k people died from heart related issues this year alone .
> ...


Well, we will soon have a vaccine - and I am sure you will not receive it, right?

Everything else that you listed (apart from second hand smoke and auto fatalities), DOES NOT CAUSE ILLNESS OR DEATH TO OTHER PEOPLE.

THAT is why masks and social distancing are important. If we can all just get on the same page and stop making this a political issue (it's not) we can get rid of this ****ing thing and return to normal.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, we will soon have a vaccine - and I am sure you will not receive it, right?
> 
> Everything else that you listed (apart from second hand smoke and auto fatalities), DOES NOT CAUSE ILLNESS OR DEATH TO OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> THAT is why masks and social distancing are important. If we can all just get on the same page and stop making this a political issue (it's not) we can get rid of this @@@@ing thing and return to normal.


You are still wasting your breath. There are some people on here that are beyond lost and just trolling for the lulz- they utterly lack empathy, fail to understand the world 'novel' and simply are not worth engaging with.

Rest assured the vast middle of the population are useful and productive members of society do the right thing. Engaging with the 1% of narcissistic jerks is futile.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mask do not work video .Masks may make it worse . Studies enclosed .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been binge watching Kitchen Nightmares. I feel like Ramsey when he's told that "fresh frozen" is acceptable. Bloody hell. 😂


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Mask do not work video .Masks may make it worse . Studies enclosed .


Ok. Who is suckered by propaganda now? RT? Seriously? Lord this site is conspiracy central.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/mediabiasfactcheck.com/rt-news/?amp
Analysis / Bias

In review, RT News present news that is generally in line with the narrative of the Russian Government. When it comes to covering USA/International News they provide right of center coverage. They are highly biased in favor of Russia and occasionally run Pro-state conspiracy stories. The Columbia Journalism Review calls RT "The Kremlin's propaganda outlet."


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> All that stuff OP's complaining about except for under the nose or in your hand are allowed in DC.


I'm not in DC. I'm in my car. In my very at risk body.

Though I dislike the phrase, yes; my car my rules.

Well.
This was far from the first MASK THREAD, so I was surprised to come back 12 hours later and find it had really taken off.

But then after scanning through I realized it was just one page...plus Benjamin M.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok. I confess to being a person you call anti-mask.
> 
> but I have a question for you as a pro mask person. Are you OK with the public officials telling you how to dress? Because for people like me, this is a civil liberties issue and not a health issue. for the record, I wear a mask if I am symptomatic and also when it is mandated, despite my internal objections.
> 
> ...


Do you obey traffic signals, stop signs and try to drive responsibly? I do and I do so because it makes the world a safer place for all. Yeah, I don't really want to get a ticket, but I most definitely do not want to hurt anyone. Same concept with masks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are the future facts.
(1) After Biden take the office in January, he as a president will mandate to wear Mask.
(2) US will contain Covid-19 in end of March and April because of wearing Mask.
(3) And couple months later, people will start arguing if Vaccine is working or not, Or if they should get inject vaccine or not.
(4) 50 years Later, 2070 people will say we 2020 people are so stupid for arguing if Masks work and if vaccine will work.

Those who are in the side of not wearing Mask should get up and defend their ideas from their own graves.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Well.
> This was far from the first MASK THREAD, so I was surprised to come back 12 hours later and find it had really taken off.
> 
> But then after scanning through I realized it was just one page...plus Benjamin M.


The top score is twelve pages, 232 posts. &#128514;

Again, thank you for being responsible. Be safe out there.



Wildgoose said:


> Here are the future facts.
> (1) After Biden take the office in January, he as a president will mandate to wear Mask.
> (2) US will contain Covid-19 in end of March and April because of wearing Mask.
> (3) And couple months later, people will start arguing if Vaccine is working or not, Or if they should get inject vaccine or not.
> ...


As much as we agree on masks, I still say keep politics in the Politics sub.

Nobody knows the outcome of the election or the pandemic. It's day by day, week by week, etc.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I was greatly relieved that once elective surgeries were again permitted in my state, I was able to get my long awaited double hemispherectomy as a precaution against government, pro-mask propaganda. I've since discovered that I'm much better now at tuning into and absorbing vital transmissions from _Infowars, _Dennis Prager, and QAnon.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not a mask nazi. I always wear a mask, with a few exceptions. Most of my riders wear them but I don't inspect them to make sure they're fitted properly. And I don't throw a fit if I look in the mirror and see that the rider has removed the mask to talk on the phone or eat a banana.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> This virus I personally think will be here for 10 years until most people were infected with it .
> Then the virus will continue to mutate making people sick.
> Do you mask buffs plan on wearing masks forever ?
> Lets think about something . In the us about 600k people died from heart related issues this year alone .
> ...


Take a deep breath and read something more even keel.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/ca/...as-mask-wearing-popular-in-asia-even-covid-19


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> From a Public Heath, Low Cost, easily implemented Corona-Virus mitigation the strategy is in this order of severity:
> 
> 1) Don't go out for trivial things or have large gatherings of family or friends for the next little while (Weddings, Funerals, Birthdays, BBQ's immediate family/household only)
> 2) Physically Distance yourself from others (>2m or 6ft)
> ...


Spoken like a true Canadian. But everything you said is a fact.



VanGuy said:


> We just had our Public Health Officer cap the limit of people in private residences. I can't imagine the uproar that would have in some places. Here, we had a collective shrug and some people are stupid enough to pay the $2300/incident fines but most understand this is how it is now.


That would never fly here. I can't even see how it works there. I thought Canada was part of the free world.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Spoken like a true Canadian. But everything you said is a fact.
> 
> 
> That would never fly here. I can't even see how it works there. I thought Canada was part of the free world.


We are a nation of pragmatism and constructive compromise, not absolutism and freedom at the expense of compassion, tolerance, and progress. We also have a low threshold for bullshit. Our public education system is more robust and delivers more critical thinkers, our universities are more affordable. Nationalism nonsense and conspiracy drivel being peddled by Trump would find less fertile soil here. Oh we have our crazies, gullible, and contrarians here too, just a lower per capita number.

It seems more Canadians live the American dream than Americans these days, probably due to our robust social safety net, and far less tribalism & angers being 'left out'

All that being said, Alberta, Quebec and our indigenous First Nation population are complex, polarizing issues we have yet to figure out...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


It's hard to believe that after all these months and studies, we're still having this discussion.
Thank you Donald J. Trump for making the United States of America the dumbest country in the world.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> It's hard to believe that after all these months and studies, we're still having this discussion.
> Thank you Donald J. Trump for making the United States of America the dumbest country in the world.


Brazil is giving you a run for that title...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Brazil is giving you a run for that title...


What do you expect.....Jair Bolsonaro is cut from the same Orange cloth.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Ok. Who is suckered by propaganda now? RT? Seriously? Lord this site is conspiracy central.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/mediabiasfactcheck.com/rt-news/?amp
> Analysis / Bias
> ...


How do you argue with the reports .
I Have read them else where. This news post compiles them all into one .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


This is a lie. Decent to good Masks are very functional in decreasing the radius of air flow. Yes the virus can penetrate most masks, but first it has to contact said mask. Two people in a car without masks are passing things back and forth easily if they are talking. Two people with decent masks would have to be sitting fairly close and trying (yelling or physically blowing) in order for air flow to reach each other.

This has been proven in thousands of tests.

Masks do work unless you do not use them, or you use thin masks and try to use them wrong.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


About the only thing you have correct here is the ability to contract the virus via mucus membranes. The rest is garbage.

Masks do work. Scientifically proven and you contradict yourself by acknowledging masks slow down airflow and particle transmission from sneezing. Slower airflow i.e. regular breathing should therefore trap more particles. But I digress.

Even pre-pandemic, how many surgeries do you see performed without masks being worn by doctors. Um, none. Gee, maybe they know something about viral transmission. Do you think its to prevent from catching something from you? Nope, its to prevent transmission of something to you while vulnerable, even though the appear healthy.

If you take your mask off to sneeze you are an idiot. Do it near me, and I'm happily going to jail for assault.

Your medical reason is why I wear a mask. To protect you, the one with "underlying medical conditions" from potentially being exposed because YOU are the type to experience serious complications AND LIKELY DIE from exposure.

Gonna guess your not vaccinated against MMR, polio or the flu because of herd immunity. Frankly I'm surprised you havent yet advised a covid vaccine should be avoided because vaccines clearly cause autism.

I agree different masks have varying levels of effectiveness. But to just throw your hands in the air and not make any attempt or to take your mask off to sneeze is pure ignorance.

Whats next? Everyone vote for Trump, clearly the greatest of all time. Get real. Stop spreading b.s. Wear a damn mask.



Taxi2Uber said:


> 8 months of brainwashing is very effective, and it's not education, it's propaganda.
> 
> Don't apologize for being smart.
> 
> ...


Well, I dont wash my hands after pooping. I mean its not like I got any poop on em. Cant be brainwashed into thinking its good hygiene practice for general public health despite all the bathroom signage, health code requirements and teaching from a young age. Must be a conspiracy, all these simple actions one can take to prevent others from getting sick.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> The answer is, right now, nobody knows.


Wow. Sad you really believe that.


Benjamin M said:


> If the Coronavirus is like flu


Actually Covid is more like the common cold.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If you have cancer EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have HIV EVERYONE believes in medical science, if you have a heart attack EVERYONE believes in medical science.
> 
> The same doctors and scientists that people believe in whole heartedly when critically ill is saying wear a mask


Simply not true.


Benjamin M said:


> and wearing a mask is the simplest way to decrease the spread.


<sigh> 
Once you accept this is not true, you'll realize that your whole belief system is based on a lie.


Benjamin M said:


> Well, we will soon have a vaccine - and I am sure you will not receive it, right?


Nope.
And I'm sure you would want people to be forced to take it, right?
How's that vaccine for the common cold working out?


Benjamin M said:


> stop making this a political issue (it's not)


ONLY YOU ARE REFERENCING POLITICS IN NEARLY EVERY ONE OF YOUR POSTS.


Benjamin M said:


> Everything else that you listed (apart from second hand smoke and auto fatalities), DOES NOT CAUSE ILLNESS OR DEATH TO OTHER PEOPLE


Well, the flu causes illness or death to other people.
Where are all the mask mandates, policies, and minute-by-minute announcements of so-and-so getting the flu.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> Ok. Who is suckered by propaganda now? RT? Seriously? Lord this site is conspiracy central.


Lazy. Dismiss the message just because of the messenger?
The message is factual and scientific, from reliable sources.
Afraid you might have to eat crow with this 'new' information?

The video referenced some of my sources. @Wildgoose @Benjamin M, who asked.
There were 1 or 2 of those from the CDC, so you'll love those.


JPaiva said:


> Slower airflow i.e. regular breathing should therefore trap more particles.


And the mask will trap particles from the outside, prolonging exposure for the wearer to breath in, proven by a study showing that cloth masks actually increases your risk (Also, referenced in the above video from another poster)


JPaiva said:


> Well, I dont wash my hands after pooping. I mean its not like I got any poop on em. Cant be brainwashed into thinking its good hygiene practice for general public health despite all the bathroom signage, health code requirements and teaching from a young age. Must be a conspiracy, all these simple actions one can take to prevent others from getting sick.


It may be a company's policy. but washing your hands has not been mandated.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> As stated countless times in countless other threads: the *primary purpose* of wearing a mask is to reduce the contaminants exhaled by the person wearing the mask, not to fully prevent contamination of the person wearing it.
> 
> Your "many friends currently sick" have obviously come in direct contact with the virus, whether by touch or by breathing, because of others who did not employ proper safety practices-- because of careless and selfish others like yourself.


I had to reply to my own post to repeat my post and to illustrate the obvious: an arrogant response of laughter by @kingcorey321 to simple known facts.

It is this very attitude that keeps spreading the virus, that keeps getting people sick, and that keeps showing the arrogant selfishness of these people. -o:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok then Its settled.
Everybody should alwa


Mash Ghasem said:


> I had to reply to my own post to repeat my post and to illustrate the obvious: an arrogant response of laughter by @kingcorey321 to simple known facts.
> 
> It is this very attitude that keeps spreading the virus, that keeps getting people sick, and that keeps showing the arrogant selfishness of these people. -o:
> 
> View attachment 519800


Yes im a jerk . 
I also had this virus about 6 months ago. Yes i used to wear n95 masks. Yes i failed a lung test after i had this virus . I posted a reply about this on here.
No i will NOT wear a do nothing mask again . 
Im such a jerk yesterday i had to get meds for my dogs. I called the vet told them im not feeling well.
I sat in the car put my money under the wiper blades . They came outside side with the meds and took the money. 
I did not go into the store to risk there health . I am a real jerk. 
I am glad to see many opinions on masks . Enjoy wearing them .
I just have a bug sinuses and stomach upset typical for me this time of year all the leaves rotting outside


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Media propaganda?&#128514; EVERY major institution of medicine in the world has the same stance on wearing a mask.
> 
> Hell the guy you going back and forth with is a former EMT.
> 
> ...


This is funny. On almost every post in this thread I have started by saying I wear a mask as required. I also stated that I was posting things for conversation not to invite ignorant assholes to comment.

The point I was making with the post is that the very experts recommending those issues will be debunked soon. Despite the fact that these are peer reviewed, published papers.

As stated many times, my issue is not wearing a mask. My problem is a government official telling me to wear a mask under the penalties of fines or worse.
I know most of you have the intellectual capacity to discuss an issue like an adult without forcing your opinions on someone. So if there is anyone that would like to discuss this issue on the merits rather than repeat the media propaganda thank you.



Benjamin M said:


> Sources please.
> 
> Here's one
> 
> ...


That is not a study.



Benjamin M said:


> Glad that you are wearing a mask. Thank you.
> 
> But it is not "media propaganda" when this is a GLOBAL (I have to keep mentioning that) health crisis the likes of which most of us have never seen.
> 
> ...


See below



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Media propaganda?&#128514; EVERY major institution of medicine in the world has the same stance on wearing a mask.
> 
> Hell the guy you going back and forth with is a former EMT.
> 
> ...


He is a paramedic. But he might as well be a pineapple farmer.
Look up "straw man"

I ask direct questions for discussion among adults.



hooj said:


> View attachment 519671
> 
> 
> View attachment 519677


Your second illustration is perfect. We do not have vaccines for STDs and we do NOT allow government to force the issue. Thanks



Benjamin M said:


> Sources please.
> 
> Here's one
> 
> ...





LoLo SF said:


> Do you obey traffic signals, stop signs and try to drive responsibly? I do and I do so because it makes the world a safer place for all. Yeah, I don't really want to get a ticket, but I most definitely do not want to hurt anyone. Same concept with masks.


Did you wear a mask during the last pandemic?



Benjamin M said:


> Well, we will soon have a vaccine - and I am sure you will not receive it, right?
> 
> Everything else that you listed (apart from second hand smoke and auto fatalities), DOES NOT CAUSE ILLNESS OR DEATH TO OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> THAT is why masks and social distancing are important. If we can all just get on the same page and stop making this a political issue (it's not) we can get rid of this @@@@ing thing and return to normal.


@Benjamin M I think you are narrowing parameters to fit your position.

For example, You say processed food is not a danger to "other" ppl. The why has the government banned trans fats.

masks are a way to treat a symptom. They are not a solution.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> You are still wasting your breath. There are some people on here that are beyond lost and just trolling for the lulz- they utterly lack empathy, fail to understand the world 'novel' and simply are not worth engaging with.
> 
> Rest assured the vast middle of the population are useful and productive members of society do the right thing. Engaging with the 1% of narcissistic jerks is futile.


Every new virus is a novel virus. Again you're using buzzwords and media propaganda to push your point rather than having an intellectual discussion.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Ok. Who is suckered by propaganda now? RT? Seriously? Lord this site is conspiracy central.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/mediabiasfactcheck.com/rt-news/?amp
> Analysis / Bias
> ...


So if RT is not a reasonable source of information, please tell me what American media company qualifies as a reasonable source of information.

In light of recent events, I think your answer will be dubious at best


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

hooj said:


> View attachment 519671
> 
> 
> View attachment 519677


What if you're lying around and a Russian hooker pisses on you? Wait. What? You could be the leader of the free world? Shit. Now it's a politics thread. Sorry.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;



Diamondraider said:


> This is funny. On almost every post in this thread I have started by saying I wear a mask as required. I also stated that I was posting things for conversation not to invite ignorant @@@@@@@@ to comment.
> 
> The point I was making with the post is that the very experts recommending those issues will be debunked soon. Despite the fact that these are peer reviewed, published papers.
> 
> ...


A mask is not painful. Why not error on the side of caution? You only need to wear it while in a store or standing in a line somewhere. It isn't super glued to your face 24/7-365.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> &#128078;&#128078;&#128078;
> 
> 
> A mask is not painful. Why not error on the side of caution? You only need to wear it while in a store or standing in a line somewhere. It isn't super glued to your face 24/7-365.


Do you read?

My lord, the reading comprehension in this room is atrocious


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Do you read?
> 
> My lord, the reading comprehension in this room is atrocious


I got your point. I was only adding my .02 cents. Who pissjed in your Post Toasties this morning?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ben


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> Ben


I've tapped out. No sense trying anymore.

Thankfully, I doubt any of the anti-science, anti-mask trolls actually drive RS.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I got your point. I was only adding my .02 cents. Who pissjed in your Post Toasties this morning?


I'll try something radical here and I'll answer your question directly.

SHEEP who cannot think for themselves pissed in my post Toastie's

See how easy it was to answer a direct question. Everyone should try it and save their two cents


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-8875201/Has-Covid-killed-flu.html


> Globally, it is estimated that rates of flu may have plunged by 98 per cent compared with the same time last year.


I think we are past due to start throwing "medical professionals" in jail for what they have done to all of us with the lockdown nonsense.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> So if RT is not a reasonable source of information, please tell me what American media company qualifies as a reasonable source of information.


A good start would be to stop getting your news from video sources, like FOX, CNN, Youtube, Facebook, which use sensationalism, too much editing, and what not to keep you emotionally hooked, rather than rationally understanding anything.

*It is far better to 'read' the news than to 'watch' the news.*

News at it happens: The BBC, The Guardian, The Globe & Mail, The New York Times
Perspective, long form analysis: The Economist, The Atlantic, VOX, The New Yorker


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ll Believe Ben Schapiro


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok then Its settled.
> Everybody should alwa
> Yes im a jerk .
> I also had this virus about 6 months ago. Yes i used to wear n95 masks. Yes i failed a lung test after i had this virus . I posted a reply about this on here.
> ...


So you not only disregard mask mandates, but also fail to remain at home when experiencing potential symptoms as mandated by the CDC. 
Most people would have family or friends make that pickup under the circumstances, but I can't blame them for abandoning you. 
Guess what? You can be re-infected. Now you can claim to be the forums 1st self acknowledged potential super spreader.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Spoken like a true Canadian. But everything you said is a fact.
> 
> 
> That would never fly here. I can't even see how it works there. I thought Canada was part of the free world.


We are free. Free to pay the $2300/incident fine if we are caught with more than 6 guests in our house. In one of the most hardest hit areas of our province there have been over 400 fines handed out already. Even here, can't fix stupid, but you can fine them.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow. Sad you really believe that.
> 
> Actually Covid is more like the common cold.
> 
> ...


Hey there, you've got facts mixed up. Masks are designed to reduce the users spreading of droplets to others, not protect the user. (unless n95 mask is used)
Ironically, most companies have adopted the mask mandate for any customers to enter. so a company policy. They could refuse to enforce, but then theyd get shut down. Just like food service would get shut down by the health department for not requiring employees to wash hands before returning to work after using the bathroom.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I'll try something radical here and I'll answer your question directly.
> SHEEP who cannot think for themselves pissed in my post Toastie's
> See how easy it was to answer a direct question. Everyone should try it and save their two cents


So much 'sheep' on the the otherside of the debate that peddle the conspiracy nonsense and then use the whole 'sheeple' angle to, as Shakespeare said, "Thou Dost Protest too much!" deflect against their own lack of critical thinking skills.

On the RT/BenSwann video, he makes the classic mistake (one I made back in March as well) in all those studies he quoted are for people using masks as a safeguard against viral particles. However, the general use of masks (including simple cloth covers, scarves, etc.) simply contain most of the 'exhale' of droplets and larger particles, and significantly reduce the moist spew of breathing, talking, etc.

But as has been said so many times before. The poeple on the other side of the debate, not unlike the 'flat-earthers' are more about the lulz and a personal sense of selfishness, and because they can connect this to a 'civil liberties' angle (Even though they don't shout "FIRE" in a crowded theatre, and probably use Turn Signals on their car).

They want to be obstinate, and will find any, despearate marbelling of truth and fiction, or work themselves into a pretzel because it makes them feel 'above it all' and 'smarter' than then their sworn enemies: THE SHEEP. It is embarassing to watch this peformantive display.



JPaiva said:


> Hey there, you've got facts mixed up. Masks are designed to reduce the users spreading of droplets to others, not protect the user. (unless n95 mask is used)
> Ironically, most companies have adopted the mask mandate for any customers to enter. so a company policy. They could refuse to enforce, but then theyd get shut down. Just like food service would get shut down by the health department for not requiring employees to wash hands before returning to work after using the bathroom.


That user has nothing mixed up, it is intentional screwing around to 'pwn' people he doesn't agree with. He just trolls with his 5-7 word reponses he treats as 'alternative facts.' His trolling is very effective. There are a lot of good people on this board, that want to articulate truth, reason, and common sense, but they are usually bested by the trolls, because there is no solution to the trolls, only noise, which plays into their favour.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> So you not only disregard mask mandates, but also fail to remain at home when experiencing potential symptoms as mandated by the CDC.
> Most people would have family or friends make that pickup under the circumstances, but I can't blame them for abandoning you.
> Guess what? You can be re-infected. Now you can claim to be the forums 1st self acknowledged potential super spreader.


Lmao. You sound like a idiot .
I have sinuses . I stayed in my car so she could bring the meds out for my dogs. 
Super spreader stays in the car according to you .
No a super spreader goes to walmart with a uber . 
I am feeling better today thank you .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Lmao. You sound like a idiot .
> I have sinuses . I stayed in my car so she could bring the meds out for my dogs.
> Super spreader stays in the car according to you .
> No a super spreader goes to walmart with a uber .
> I am feeling better today thank you .


I think you over-estimate your communication skills, and underestimate your comprehension skills. 


kingcorey321 said:


> I have many friends currently sick with the virus as we speak. They also work masks .
> I stopped wearing these damn masks two months ago. I wont do it .
> I have a valid medical reason if i get ticketed .


I believe that @japaiva was reacting to your previous comment where 'many of your friends' that were infected (even though they wore a mask!) because you were adamant that you only would wear a mask when you were showing symptoms.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

At the risk of strawman-ing the whole anti-mask crusade, "People wo don't want to do something, like wear masks, will often glom onto quasi-scientific rationalizations" - Matt Motta (University of Oklahoma).

As far as I can tell, they are big into 'false equivalancy" too, like the flat earthers, climate change deniers, etc.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok then Its settled.
> Everybody should alwa
> Yes im a jerk .
> I also had this virus about 6 months ago. Yes i used to wear n95 masks. Yes i failed a lung test after i had this virus . I posted a reply about this on here.
> ...


Jerk indeed. Not to worry, I'll put a mask on you myself.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> A good start would be to stop getting your news from video sources, like FOX, CNN, Youtube, Facebook, which use sensationalism, too much editing, and what not to keep you emotionally hooked, rather than rationally understanding anything.
> 
> *It is far better to 'read' the news than to 'watch' the news.*
> 
> ...


I know about RT because I sample all media. You actually named the BBC and the NYT. Both are shite.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I know about RT because I sample all media. You actually named the BBC and the NYT. Both are shite.


But the BBC and NYT have historical accountability and fact checking scrutiny. 
RT is a full-blown Russian State Propaganda outlet, like Xinua in China.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> At the risk of strawman-ing the whole anti-mask crusade, "People wo don't want to do something, like wear masks, will often glom onto quasi-scientific rationalizations" - Matt Motta (University of Oklahoma).
> 
> As far as I can tell, they are big into 'false equivalancy" too, like the flat earthers, climate change deniers, etc.


Pretty sure my arguments are all in support of civil liberties. But if you think I'm uninformed, please convince me why we need the government involved.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> But they have accountability and fact checking history. RT is a full-blown Russian State Propaganda outlet, like Xinua in China.


 I'm sure you will agree that understanding the argument from all perspectives allows a person to do their own critical thinking.
It is the equivalent of watching game film before you play Sunday's football game.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> But the BBC and NYT have historical accountability and fact checking scrutiny.
> RT is a full-blown Russian State Propaganda outlet, like Xinua in China.


BBC - Jimmy Savile
NYT - Steele dossier
Like I said, both are shite


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Pretty sure my arguments are all in support of civil liberties. But if you think I'm uninformed, please convince me why we need the government involved.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will agree that understanding the argument from all perspectives allows a person to do their own critical thinking.
> ...


*Article 1, Section 8, of the US Constitution*_ authorizes Congress to impose taxes to provide for "the general Welfare of the United States"[_b] and to regulate interstate commerce.[c]

....

_Under the authority of the US Constitution's Commerce Clause, the federal government also oversees such health-related activities as the inspection of meat, poultry, and other foods; the regulation of drugs, biological products, and medical devices; and the regulation of biological agents that have the potential to pose a severe threat to public health and safety. _Although the provisions in the US Constitution are broad, the activities of the federal government relating to health and welfare nonetheless must fit within these enumerated powers.

....

By contrast, a state's authority to protect public health-often included in the authorities referred to as "police powers"-is extensive (1). "The police power is the natural authority of sovereign governments to regulate private interests. We define police power as the inherent authority of the state (and, through delegation, local government) to enact laws and promulgate regulations to protect, preserve,* and promote the health, safety, morals, and general welfare of the people*. To achieve these communal benefits, the state retains the power to restrict, within federal and state constitutional limits, private interests; personal interests in autonomy, privacy, association, and liberty as well as economic interests in freedom to contract and uses of property" (2).


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Pretty sure my arguments are all in support of civil liberties. But if you think I'm uninformed, please convince me why we need the government involved.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will agree that understanding the argument from all perspectives allows a person to do their own critical thinking.
> ...


Jiminy Christmas, the BBC is State run. Could you please reveal to me now if you are truly a socialist or a communist to save us both a lot of time?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Article 1, Section 8, of the US Constitution*_ authorizes Congress to impose taxes to provide for "the general Welfare of the United States"[_b] and to regulate interstate commerce.[c]
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Nice try. You do know that we didn't have pharmaceuticals when the Constitution was written, correct?

I am trying to have a discussion with you. Please use your brain and stop repeating party lines.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Jiminy Christmas, the BBC is State run. Could you please reveal to me now if you are truly a socialist or a communist to save us both a lot of time?


State FUNDED in the UK is profoundly different than State RUN in RUSSIA. As a good cold-war-fearing American, you should probably be capable of that level of nuance.



Diamondraider said:


> Jiminy Christmas, the BBC is State run. Could you please reveal to me now if you are truly a socialist or a communist to save us both a lot of time?
> 
> 
> Nice try. You do know that we didn't have pharmaceuticals when the Constitution was written, correct?
> ...


You didn't have AR-15 Assault Rifles, either. That hasn't stopped the 2nd Amendment from becoming a HOLY SHROUD for a large porption of the American Populous.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Article 1, Section 8, of the US Constitution*_ authorizes Congress to impose taxes to provide for "the general *Welfare *of the United States"[_b] and to regulate interstate commerce.[c]
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Oh no... that word! You're gonna trigger the anti-socialists! &#129325;



Kurt Halfyard said:


> You didn't have AR-15 Assault Rifles, either. That hasn't stopped the 2nd Amendment from becoming a HOLY SHROUD for a large porption of the American Populous.


You do realize that the AR15 is an absolute minimum necessity for catch and release fishing?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> State FUNDED in the UK is profoundly different than State RUN in RUSSIA. As a good cold-war-fearing American, you should probably be capable of that level of nuance.
> 
> 
> You didn't have AR-15 Assault Rifles, either. That hasn't stopped the 2nd Amendment from becoming a HOLY SHROUD for a large porption of the American Populous.


Where is the healthcare amendment in the Constitution? Where is the amendment that says we will give up our civil liberties when unelected official's persuade our representatives to follow their latest hypothesis.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> State FUNDED in the UK is profoundly different than State RUN in RUSSIA. As a good cold-war-fearing American, you should probably be capable of that level of nuance.
> 
> 
> You didn't have AR-15 Assault Rifles, either. That hasn't stopped the 2nd Amendment from becoming a HOLY SHROUD for a large porption of the American Populous.


Perhaps you should read up on the history of the BBC. The BBC is resource for the British government.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Where is the healthcare amendment in the Constitution? Where is the amendment that says we will give up our civil liberties when unelected official's persuade our representatives to follow their latest hypothesis.


I quoted you the clauses in the Contitution regarding federal purview around health. I even highlighted the key text. 
I'm not aiming to change your mind. It is clear that it is calcified.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> State FUNDED in the UK is profoundly different than State RUN in RUSSIA. As a good cold-war-fearing American, you should probably be capable of that level of nuance.
> 
> 
> You didn't have AR-15 Assault Rifles, either. That hasn't stopped the 2nd Amendment from becoming a HOLY SHROUD for a large porption of the American Populous.


The second amendment is part of the constitution. And thank God we have the second amendment



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I quoted you the clauses in the Contitution regarding federal purview around health. I even highlighted the key text.
> I'm not aiming to change your mind. It is clear that it is calcified.


I want to change my mind if it is warranted. But you did not highlight clauses in the constitution. You highlighted clauses in someone's interpretation of the Constitution.

change my mind by arguing facts and not reciting other people's opinions. I am spending my time trying to learn your reasoning. I would like to know why you believe government should limit our civil liberties beyond the scope of the constitution. Your reasoning.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Perhaps you should read up on the history of the BBC. The BBC is resource for the British government.


It has long evolved past that. Most of its revenue and mandate are now it's commerical film arm. It is also one of the most globally trusted media sources, many foreign countries use BBC reporting as a centered, (relatively) unbiased voice in lieue of their own commerical/free press. (The Russian Times (RT) not so much...)

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/bbc/
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/rt-news/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> The second amendment is part of the constitution. And thank God we have the second amendment


Yes, thank all the gods for this nation being saturated with devices of mass killing of all sorts. &#128528;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> The second amendment is part of the constitution. And thank God we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> I want to change my mind if it is warranted. But you did not highlight clauses in the constitution. You highlighted clauses in someone's interpretation of the Constitution.
> ...


I rarely spend this much time on something like this unless I believe that there are people out there that can help me have a better understanding and perspective.

anything negative that comes through is purely part of the debate and it is not personal. I would not engage if I didn't respect you enough to listen to you.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> The second amendment is part of the constitution. And thank God we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> I want to change my mind if it is warranted. But you did not highlight clauses in the constitution. You highlighted clauses in someone's interpretation of the Constitution.
> ...


Public Health Emergency? Maybe a brief curtailing of freedom would go a long way to stopping the 2x-3x per-capita mortality rate the US is experiencing compared to say, Canada.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It has long evolved past that. Most of its revenue and mandate are now it's commerical film arm. It is also one of the most globally trusted media sources, many foreign countries use BBC reporting as a centered, (relatively) unbiased voice in lieue of their own commerical/free press. (The Russian Times (RT) not so much...)
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/bbc/
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/rt-news/


This is an interesting website. Thanks. I'll check it out



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Public Health Emergency? Maybe a brief curtailing of freedom would go a long way to stopping the 2x-3x per-capita mortality rate the US is experiencing compared to say, Canada.


There is no public health emergency clause in the Constitution.



Diamondraider said:


> This is an interesting website. Thanks. I'll check it out
> 
> 
> There is no public health emergency clause in the Constitution.


There is an argument that the 10th amendment applies but it has been argued for decades


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> This is an interesting website. Thanks. I'll check it out


Here is another one worth reading: https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...covid-19-and-so-do-people-in-other-countries/

And how is this for a Global Referendum on AMERICAN LEADERSHIP in 2020










A virus a thousand times smaller than a dust mote has humbled and humiliated the planet's most powerful nation. America has failed to protect its people, leaving them with illness and financial ruin. It has lost its status as a global leader. It has careened between inaction and ineptitude. The breadth and magnitude of its errors are difficult, in the moment, to truly fathom.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Here is another one worth reading: https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/09/21/americans-give-the-u-s-low-marks-for-its-handling-of-covid-19-and-so-do-people-in-other-countries


No no no. This is a summary of survey data with no transparency.

this is the reading material that is poisoning the brains of people everywhere. They are claiming to do all of the critical thinking for you by just asking a bunch of random people questions that they designed and then telling you what you should think about that.

Complete and utter garbage. Sorry


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> What if you're lying around and a Russian hooker pisses on you? Wait. What? You could be the leader of the free world? Shit. Now it's a politics thread. Sorry.


Paging @Monkeyman4394. Your Adderall is ready for pick up. This medicine should help you focus and you can stick with a story until the end.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> No no no. This is a summary of survey data with no transparency.
> 
> this is the reading material that is poisoning the brains of people everywhere. They are claiming to do all of the critical thinking for you by just asking a bunch of random people questions that they designed and then telling you what you should think about that.
> 
> Complete and utter garbage. Sorry


If it is news you do not want to hear. I understand. THis is in essence a global referendum of AMERICA'S LEADERSHIP as a Superpower in 2020. It's not good.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Paging @Monkeyman4394. Your Adderall is ready for pick up. This medicine should help you focus and you can stick with a story until the end.


My personal guess is that when Hillary Clinton came up with the Russian hooker story, she got it from Bill or perhaps Wiener. Or perhaps Epstein. Or perhaps Toobin.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> If it is news you do not want to hear. I understand. THis is in essence a global referendum of AMERICA'S LEADERSHIP as a Superpower in 2020. It's not good.


I see your point. But we do not know what was asked, how it was phrased, who is the person answering,What are their politics, where did they get their information to base their opinion, etc.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I see your point. But we do not know what was asked, how it was phrased, who is the person answering,What are their politics, where did they get their information to base their opinion, etc.


I'm glad you see my point. Maybe this is the most civil point for me to bow out...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> My personal guess is that when Hillary Clinton came up with the Russian hooker story, she got it from Bill or perhaps Wiener. Or perhaps Epstein. Or perhaps Toobin.
> 
> 
> I see your point. But we do not know what was asked, how it was phrased, who is the person answering,What are their politics, where did they get their information to base their opinion, etc.


The idea that the world looks to America for leader ship is a media concoction. I do not know of any country that objectively looks at the United States as a moral compass or a source of leader ship on the whole.

Individuals, maybe. But not countries



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm glad you see my point. Maybe this is the most civil point for me to bow out...


Or perhaps you could answer one of the several questions that I originally asked and we can get off these tangents?
Getting a direct answer to a question asked on this board feels exactly the same as trying to thumbtack Jell-O to the wall


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> A mask is not painful. Why not error on the side of caution? You only need to wear it while in a store or standing in a line somewhere. It isn't super glued to your face 24/7-365.


Yet. And I'm sure you'll be ok with it that when it's mandated.


Benjamin M said:


> I've tapped out. No sense trying anymore.


Exactly. Easier for you to just let CNN tell you how to think, rather than independent critical thinking.


JPaiva said:


> Ironically, most companies have adopted the mask mandate for any customers to enter. so a company policy. They could refuse to enforce, but then theyd get shut down. Just like food service would get shut down by the health department for not requiring employees to wash hands before returning to work after using the bathroom.


I believe you're mixed up, as you are arguing over the same thing I said. Company policy.


Diamondraider said:


> Could you please reveal to me now if you are truly a socialist or a communist to save us both a lot of time?


Worse. He's Canadian.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yet. And I'm sure you'll be ok with it that when it's mandated.
> 
> Exactly. Easier for you to just let CNN tell you how to think, rather thank independent critical thinking.
> 
> ...


Canadians are nice. I like Malcolm Gladwell.
But I must say the woke PM is an acquired taste that I will never acquire


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> But I must say the woke PM is an acquired taste that I will never acquire


We agree on this. Our Prime Minister is obnoxious and not to my taste either. 
And with that note of agreement, this is officially my final contribution to this 'not a mask' thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-trudeau-thread-politics.304696/page-4#post-4778619


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Canadians are nice. I like Malcolm Gladwell.
> But I must say the woke PM is an acquired taste that I will never acquire


If you consider being arrogant, condescending, and judgmental to be "nice", then...ok.



Wildgoose said:


> View attachment 519915


Did you hear about CA Gov. Newsom urging diners, _"Don't forget to keep your mask on in between bites"_
It just gets more ridiculous every day.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> This is funny. On almost every post in this thread I have started by saying I wear a mask as required. I also stated that I was posting things for conversation not to invite ignorant @@@@@@@@ to comment.
> 
> The point I was making with the post is that the very experts recommending those issues will be debunked soon. Despite the fact that these are peer reviewed, published papers.
> 
> ...


Actually you're forcing your opinion on me. You initiated our communication, I hadn't even read your post before then.

And yes everyone gets you don't want a government official telling you have to wear a mask.

Guess what scooter no one likes it, suck it up. If I wanna go to the gas station naked to express my civil liberty I will be arrested.

Simply put individual liberty stops when it interferes with others liberty.

You want a political debate and not a medical one there you go.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> This is funny. On almost every post in this thread I have started by saying I wear a mask as required. I also stated that I was posting things for conversation not to invite ignorant @@@@@@@@ to comment.
> 
> The point I was making with the post is that the very experts recommending those issues will be debunked soon. Despite the fact that these are peer reviewed, published papers.
> 
> ...


I did. I have asthma and nearly died from pleurisy, so I take my own health, and that of other's, seriously.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> The idea that the world looks to America for leader ship is a media concoction. I do not know of any country that objectively looks at the United States as a moral compass or a source of leader ship on the whole.
> 
> Individuals, maybe. But not countries
> 
> ...


Are you now replying to your own posts, Dicky McEchopants?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Did you hear about CA Gov. Newsom urging diners, _"Don't forget to keep your mask on in between bites"_
> It just gets more ridiculous every day.


He shouldn't said that. It was a crazy thought and It was stupid of him saying that. His thought don't make sense to science.
Virus comes out while attaching to human's bodily fluid and it will drop down eventually on the foods and they will attach to food's cells.
No one should dine in at restaurant especially while people talking around you. Especially right in front of you.
Eating food while no body is talking might be better idea for a restaurant.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> No one should dine in at restaurant especially while people talking around you. Especially right in front of you.
> Eating food while no body is talking might be better idea for a restaurant.


Wow. An even more ridiculous statement.
Are you advocating for yet more rules, that now nobody is allowed to talk while dining?

You moved to this country for freedoms, liberties, and opportunities, I assume.
Now you're demanding to give up those things for a virus with overall 99.93% chance of NOT dying from it in the US. 
(And that is assuming the inflated death numbers are true, which they aren't)
Just stop and think about that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Here is another one worth reading: https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...covid-19-and-so-do-people-in-other-countries/
> 
> And how is this for a Global Referendum on AMERICAN LEADERSHIP in 2020
> 
> ...


That's an incomplete graph.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ONLY YOU ARE REFERENCING POLITICS IN NEARLY EVERY ONE OF YOUR POSTS.


Show me one example where I have mentioned politics - as in discussing the POTUS, the election, government, etc. If you think that wearing a mask is "political", that is the problem. 


Taxi2Uber said:


> Exactly. Easier for you to just let CNN tell you how to think, rather than independent critical thinking.


I do not watch CNN or any news.

Common sense, intelligence, and ten years of experience and training as a pre-hospital emergency medical provider of the highest level - including many patients with highly contagious illnesses - is enough for me to understand and appreciate guidelines in place across the world.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow. An even more ridiculous statement.
> Are you advocating for yet more rules, that now nobody is allowed to talk while dining?
> 
> You moved to this country for freedoms, liberties, and opportunities, I assume.
> ...


You don't understand or you just ignore it.
Right now, we are being attacked by Covid-19 and we are supposed to fight against it. Do you want to still talk about freedom? What is that? I don't see any better freedom in US. Can I drive while drinking? Hell No. What is the reason Law don't allow me to drive while drunk? Because I could kill someone. ( I can't even drink liquor outside of beyond my property. ) It is same thing. You could kill someone if you don't try to protect others.
You still want to talk about freedom? Can I talk to some Russian KGB agent with no intention to do SPY things. Hell No. FBI will make things harder for me. You have to surrender your freedom when your freedom could harm your country or its citizens.

I don't care about 99.93%. We are not doing production with defect rate 0.07%. This is human's lives buddy. 0.07% means 0.23 millions death in US. It is huge. We should try to make it down. 0.10 millions deaths will be better than 0.23 millions. We should surrender our little freedom for that. Remember that we are not surrendering our organs to save those lives.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

@Wildgoose @Benjamin M
PLEASE understand that this poster is just here to antagonize. His position is to vampire your energy. Best to ignore.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Here are the future facts.
> (1) After Biden take the office in January, he as a president will mandate to wear Mask.
> (2) US will contain Covid-19 in end of March and April because of wearing Mask.
> (3) And couple months later, people will start arguing if Vaccine is working or not, Or if they should get inject vaccine or not.
> ...


Wish we could put what they voted for their medical insurance card.

When they get sick don't go to crazy mask wearing doctors.

Take their flat earth, no global warming, no cancer from smoking, no mask wearing ass to a shaman in the woods so he can pray over them for faith healing.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Show me one example where I have mentioned politics - as in discussing the POTUS, the election, government, etc. If you think that wearing a mask is "political", that is the problem.


Read your posts.
Only you are constantly bringing up politics.
I have only focused on science and company policy.


Benjamin M said:


> Common sense, intelligence, and ten years of experience and training as a pre-hospital emergency medical provider of the highest level - including many patients with highly contagious illnesses - is enough for me to understand and appreciate guidelines in place across the world.


Wearing gloves was a guideline that you disagreed with, so don't act like you believe guidelines are gospel


Wildgoose said:


> I don't care about 99.93%


Wow. Well, ok then.


Wildgoose said:


> We should surrender our little freedom for that.


Double WOW.

@Wildgoose @Benjamin M 
The above member(moderator) is trying to censor thoughts and control you, telling you who you should listen.
Sounds ok now when you agree with him, but what happens when you don't.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wearing gloves was a guideline that you disagreed with, so don't act like you believe guidelines are gospel


Um say what? &#128514;



Taxi2Uber said:


> Read your posts.
> Only you are constantly bringing up politics.
> I have only focused on science and company policy.


Dude you win the Golden Troll. Bravo. &#128514;


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


My problem with Masks is the question, "What is a Mask?"

There are 7 classes of Masks, from N95 to Bandana. All are considered equal under the law. But, Bandanas are actually worse than NO face covering. This information was put out last month, I believe Johns Hopkins. N95 is most effective, but cost prohibitive. The masks Uber sends us, the cloth with filter, is 50% effective.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem with Masks is the question, "What is a Mask?"
> 
> There are 7 classes of Masks, from N95 to Bandana. All are considered equal under the law. But, Bandanas are actually worse than NO face covering. This information was put out last month, I believe Johns Hopkins. N95 is most effective, but cost prohibitive. The masks Uber sends us, the cloth with filter, is 50% effective.


A true N95 mask is more than cost prohibitive, they're often restricted to health care providers - as they should be. And there are TONS of counterfeits.

Bandanas, yes, pointless. As is wearing any kind of mask with your nose hanging out. And they are discouraged.

The disposal masks from Uber are actually pretty decent. They fit fairly well and I have given a few to passengers, by request.

Look, main thing - the mask is mainly to catch droplets that the person wearing it may emit. And if everyone has something that helps, even a little, to stop spreading their own droplets - that's how masks are effective.

N95 masks accomplish both - droplets coming from the person wearing it and also preventing the wearer from inhaling. And that's critical to healthcare workers in direct contact with patients confirmed positive.

There are also a lot of otherwise excellent masks that are equipped with valves for exhaled air. Helps you, does not help those around you - as much.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Read your posts.
> Only you are constantly bringing up politics.
> I have only focused on science and company policy.
> 
> ...


In my country, we have a saying like this... Nothing will happen when you play a music to a deaf buffalo.
No insulting but my point is it won't change anything if I keep discussing you about the point of wearing a mask.
Let's stop here. Peace out. :biggrin:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> My problem with Masks is the question, "What is a Mask?"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


>


Ssssmokin'! &#128514;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Um say what?


Don't you remember?
It was a thread exactly like these mask threads, except it was gloves instead of masks.
People pointed out it was guideline, so therefore gospel.
People insisted gloves helped stop the spread.
People said science shows gloves 'saved lives'
People were saying, 'Just wear the damn gloves'
And you opposed this way of thinking and argued against it, as did I.
You agreed with me, 'liking' my posts, frustrated that people just weren't getting it.
Now with masks you did a 180, and dug into a position you'll never get out of, regardless of science, data or facts. (not politics, so relax).
You're too emotionally attached, and unable to step back and look at it objectively, reasonably, or rationally. 


OldUncleDave said:


> The masks Uber sends us, the cloth with filter, is 50% effective.


Source?


Benjamin M said:


> A true N95 mask is more than cost prohibitive, they're often restricted to health care providers - as they should be


Yet used by you, an Uber driver?


Benjamin M said:


> The disposal masks from Uber are actually pretty decent.


Disposable mask waste is a real problem for the environment and should not be used or promoted.


Benjamin M said:


> Look, main thing - the mask is mainly to catch droplets that the person wearing it may emit. And if everyone has something that helps, even a little, to stop spreading their own droplets - that's how masks are effective.


If that person is sick and contagious.
Forcing healthy people to wear a mask is out of fear, not science.
As for those that are asymptomatic,_ their ability to transmit the virus is speculative.
"It is important to note that detection of viral RNA does not equate infectious virus being present and transmissible."_


Benjamin M said:


> There are also a lot of otherwise excellent masks that are equipped with valves for exhaled air. Helps you, does not help those around you - as much.


Your whole argument has been masks help other people, not the wearer.
Now you're saying it helps the wearer?
Sounds like you'll say anything to convince people to agree with your position. 


Wildgoose said:


> No insulting but my point is it won't change anything if I keep discussing you about the point of wearing a mask.


I fully understand the point of wearing a mask.
You will not change your position despite any science, data or facts presented to you.
You're right, there is not point if, as you say, you don't care that such extreme measures were taken for a virus that you 99.93% chance of not dying, AND you are willing to give up your freedom and liberties for it. Unbelievable.
Seems like you're waiting for a complete elimination of the virus as the only way to make you feel "safe".
You're in for a long wait.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


A recent CDC study found that of the participants who tested positive for COVID-19 70% of them "always" wore a mask.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

100% of the time 70% of the people wore masks still got sick.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> A recent CDC study found that of the participants who tested positive for COVID-19 70% of them "always" wore a mask.


What is it you just do not understand about this? It has been posted and repeated dozens of times already.
The mask is not meant to protect YOU. It is meant to protect people AROUND you that may be the recipients of your spray. Where are the figures for those who contracted Covid who were around people that were not wearing masks? I'm betting that the numbers are significant. That is the real test.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> What is it you just do not understand about this? It has been posted and repeated dozens of times already.
> The mask is not meant to protect YOU. It is meant to protect people AROUND you that may be the recipients of your spray. Where are the figures for those who contracted Covid who were around people that were not wearing masks? I'm betting that the numbers are significant. That is the real test.


This is why everybody but me needs to wear one .


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> What is it you just do not understand about this? It has been posted and repeated dozens of times already.
> The mask is not meant to protect YOU. It is meant to protect people AROUND you that may be the recipients of your spray. Where are the figures for those who contracted Covid who were around people that were not wearing masks? I'm betting that the numbers are significant. That is the real test.


There is no scientific data to a mask protects either party. Those masks are not airtight and even if they were the virus particles are too small to be filtered in either direction. Thanks for yourself and use some common sense man.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> There is no scientific data to a mask protects either party. Those masks are not airtight and even if they were the virus particles are too small to be filtered in either direction. Thanks for yourself and use some common sense man.


You are talking nonsense and you are ridiculous. Particles or not.....any amount of shielding is better than no amount of shielding.
I'm done with this.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Joe Saltucci said:


> You are talking nonsense and you are ridiculous. Particles or not.....any amount of shielding is better than no amount of shielding.
> I'm done with this.


That part they ignore. 
In a battle, soldiers who carries guns still can be dead. But as a whole troop, because of each soldiers carrying guns, all soldiers will not be dead. And they could even win the battle. 
Same with the fight of covid-19, some people with mask could get infected but as a whole, human with mask will win the fight.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> You are talking nonsense and you are ridiculous. Particles or not.....any amount of shielding is better than no amount of shielding.
> I'm done with this.


Why don't you try doing some research instead of just calling names. All the information is out there but you have to be willing to look beyond the corporate media


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Why don't you try doing some research instead of just calling names. All the information is out there but you have to be willing to look beyond the corporate media


It's easier to disagree and more fun to "stir the pot." besides no one wants to be proven wrong.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Why don't you try doing some research instead of just calling names. All the information is out there but you have to be willing to look beyond the corporate media


I agree with you because I listen to the science. COVID does not spread like a gas despite the cute animation the MSM keep playing. The biggest risk is from medium size moisture particles expelled with a cough, sneeze, or even just exhaling.

Now I think @Benjamin M will support me on this: An N95 medical mask has three layers with varied weave structure. The outer and inner layers stop smallest, and largest particles using simple mesh design. The layer in the middle is your best COVID protection. The middle layer has an electrostatic charge that helps trap COVID. This is why N95's are so expensive. Also why you cannot wash them and maintain proper filtration.

Every mask or face covering has the potential to intercede and prevent virus transmission. The science states this unequivocally. The science also states masks/face coverings are an insignificant member of the COVID tool box.

I have a question for the group here: If a mask mandate compliance is rooted in the "I protect you, you protect me" perspective, why are there no specifications for the best mask? Why is there so little training on masks? Why isn't a medical leader teaching us best practices?

Even a condom wrapper has instructions. Every mask box I have seen has a Warning disclaimer.

A message for the thick headed--I AM NOT DEBATING THE USE OF MASKS. But I am 100% against letting Charlie and Marty decide how i live freely.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> A recent CDC study found that of the participants who tested positive for COVID-19 70% of them "always" wore a mask.


And in that CDC study, those who were infected said they wear a mask always (71%) or often (_14%_). 
Compare that to those who were NOT infected saying they wear a mask always (74%) or often (_14%_)
Statistically the same. No difference.



Joe Saltucci said:


> What is it you just do not understand about this? It has been posted and repeated dozens of times already.
> The mask is not meant to protect YOU. It is meant to protect people AROUND you that may be the recipients of your spray.


Why is it when we disagree, you think we don't understand?
Some of us fully understand.
This is a psychological tactic used to control us and for you to police others, and the mask has become the symbol.
It is used to keep us separated and for us to look at each other as diseased, walking dead, dirty humans.

I would never ask or even force you to wear a mask.
If I wanted protection, I'd make sure and protect myself, and not demand it from you.
I expect you to do the same for yourself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I agree with you because I listen to the science. COVID does not spread like a gas despite the cute animation the MSM keep playing. The biggest risk is from medium size moisture particles expelled with a cough, sneeze, or even just exhaling.
> 
> Now I think @Benjamin M will support me on this: An N95 medical mask has three layers with varied weave structure. The outer and inner layers stop smallest, and largest particles using simple mesh design. The layer in the middle is your best COVID protection. The middle layer has an electrostatic charge that helps trap COVID. This is why N95's are so expensive. Also why you cannot wash them and maintain proper filtration.
> 
> ...


First, N95 masks - as in NIOSH approved / registered. These masks, in the context of COVID-19, are meant to be worn by people in close contact with confirmed cases or a highly strong likelihood (EMS, ER, ICU). They offer the person wearing them the best protection from contracting the virus, which is critical for health care providers.

And there are recommendations for masks, have been since the beginning, including instructions on making your own.

Tons of news outlets and health services have linked to the CDC guidelines or drafted their own articles. This also covers cleaning reusable masks - https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/about-face-coverings.html#:~:text=- Wear masks with two,two years and older.

Uber actually has mask training for drivers, I shook my head - then realized that a huge number of people were wearing them incorrectly, namely not covering their nose. Again, there have been loads of articles regarding this and instructions from the CDC. Further, many public businesses have signs showing proper mask wearing.

It boils down to common sense and level of education. Lower income areas here seem to be the worst in terms of not wearing a mask properly. Most of the population understands that a mask is to cover one's mouth and nose, along with understanding that this virus is airborne.

So, yes. There is tons of information, instructions, and best practices online and elsewhere. It's a matter of being able to understand the information being provided or having means to obtain it.



Diamondraider said:


> A message for the thick headed--I AM NOT DEBATING THE USE OF MASKS. But I am 100% against letting Charlie and Marty decide how i live freely.


Here's the thing.

You have the freedom to not wear a mask, or to not wear a seat belt. Just as police have the freedom to enforce seat belt laws, businesses and public transportation has the right to enforce the wearing of masks.

Driving a car? Buckle up to enjoy that privilege without getting a fine. Going into a store? Wear a mask to enjoy the privilege of shopping.

Sucks? I can kind of understand. But it is what it is.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mayo Clinic has a great breakdown of masks and best practices as well.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-mask/art-20485449
By the way, every time I hear "Mayo Clinic".. &#128514;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

To all saying wearing a mask doesn't help. Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link.

If you can't stfu, it's pseudo science.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_"Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link."_

<shows a dozen links>

_"Anybody? I need just 1"_

<shows a dozen more>

_"Nobody? That's what I thought. Case closed."_

<LOL>


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link."_
> 
> <shows a dozen links>
> 
> ...


Show your 1 major health organization then. I haven't seen 1 nor a dozen.

I will wait


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link."_
> 
> <shows a dozen links>
> 
> ...


We're all waiting for your dozens of links to legitimate sources. I have not seen one.

Just entertaining with you at this point. If you are not just trolling for the sake of it, even more amusing.

What's next? I'll get my popcorn &#127871;


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> To all saying wearing a mask doesn't help. Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link.
> 
> If you can't stfu, it's pseudo science.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4420971/


> The aim of this study was to compare the efficacy of cloth masks to medical masks in hospital healthcare workers (HCWs). The null hypothesis is that there is no difference between medical masks and cloth masks.


...


> This study is the first RCT of cloth masks, and* the results caution against the use of cloth masks*. This is an important finding to inform occupational health and safety. *Moisture retention, reuse of cloth masks and poor filtration may result in increased risk of infection.* Further research is needed to inform the widespread use of cloth masks globally. However, *as a precautionary measure, cloth masks should not be recommended* for HCWs, particularly in high-risk situations, and guidelines need to be updated.


https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/5/19-0994_article


> In pooled analysis, *we found no significant reduction in influenza transmission with the use of face masks*





> Disposable medical masks (also known as surgical masks) are loose-fitting devices that were designed to be worn by medical personnel to protect accidental contamination of patient wounds, and to protect the wearer against splashes or sprays of bodily fluids (_36_). *There is limited evidence for their effectiveness in preventing influenza virus transmission either when worn by the infected person for source control or when worn by uninfected persons to reduce exposure. Our systematic review found no significant effect of face masks on transmission of laboratory-confirmed influenza.*


I could keep going. The leftist drones won't believe their lying eyes, so it's pointless.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Mayo Clinic has a great breakdown of masks and best practices as well.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-mask/art-20485449
> By the way, every time I hear "Mayo Clinic".. &#128514;


A local school district has provided training to the faculty and staff via video/PowerPoint. It is on a private YouTube channel. I watched the video twice. 45min long.

Some nuggets....
Masks provided by parents
"Kids should sneeze into their masks. It's ok if the mask is damp, it will still work". Viral load anyone!!!!
"Masks should be stored in sealed ziplock bags when not wearing" Hello mold!!!!
"N95 masks are prohibited. N95 requires fitting we cant do" But you can wear a tube sock!!

There are more but my point is simple. The mask issue is a huge diversionary topic that keeps focus off the real issues.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> To all saying wearing a mask doesn't help. Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link.
> 
> If you can't stfu, it's pseudo science.


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmp2006372
This is the New England Journal of Medicine



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> To all saying wearing a mask doesn't help. Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link.
> 
> If you can't stfu, it's pseudo science.


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmp2006372
This is the New England Journal of Medicine


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Show your 1 major health organization then. I haven't seen 1 nor a dozen.
> 
> I will wait


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmp2006372
New England Journal of Medicine



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> To all saying wearing a mask doesn't help. Name 1 I mean 1 major health/medical organization in the world that say masks don't make a difference and post a link.
> 
> If you can't stfu, it's pseudo science.


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmp2006372
This is the New England Journal of Medicine


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Show your 1 major health organization then. I haven't seen 1 nor a dozen.
> 
> I will wait


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmp2006372
New England Journal of Medicine

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/10/20-0948_article
CDC


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Important to note that the articles above are regarding *health care providers* and the effectiveness of masks preventing the wearer of *contracting* the virus.

It has been said over and over again - *the main purpose of civilian mask wearing is to reduce the possibility of the individual wearing the mask from *_*SPREADING*_* the virus. *


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

There is limited evidence for their effectiveness in preventing influenza virus transmission either when worn by the infected person for source control *or when worn by uninfected persons to reduce exposure*.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4420971/
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you didn't fully read through your own links. Both links actually say to wear a mask.

Link 1 is comparing medical mask to cloth mask &#128584;

Link 2 is comparing loose fitted surgical mask vs cloth mask vs n95 mask.&#128585;

It stated n95 as best, then cloth mask. Loose surgical it concluded is ineffective because its loose and only designed for blood splatter.&#128586;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4420971/
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


This was the point of my previous post.
I and others have provided these and more to these guys demanding "just 1 source", and their reaction is always the same.








I mean, why ask when you're not going to listen.
Or they try to pick it apart with trivialities, that has no bearing on the results found.
Or that it came from another country like Germany/Japan, like there aren't smart people in other countries, and they'll only believe American agenda-filled bureaucrats.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> There is limited evidence for their effectiveness in preventing influenza virus transmission either when worn by the infected person for source control *or when worn by uninfected persons to reduce exposure*.


This was for the loose surgical mask which is for blood spatter. Here's what it says about cloth mask and n95's. The article further goes in about how compliance to get people to wear their mask will be a problem in the next pandemic.

For all to see, and for you to fully read sir.












Taxi2Uber said:


> This was the point of my previous post.
> I and others have provided these and more to these guys demanding "just 1 source", and their reaction is always the same.
> View attachment 520538
> 
> ...


My 9mm ain't got shit on a AK-47 but it helps with personal defense regardless.

&#128513; could you imagine us all walking around in our bubble suit. Umbrella Corp style.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This was for the loose surgical mask which is for blood spatter. Here's what it says about cloth mask and n95's. The article further goes in about how compliance to get people to wear their mask will be a problem in the next pandemic.
> 
> For all to see, and for you to fully read sir.
> 
> View attachment 520542


The part you underlined refers to a respirator, not a mask. You do know the difference, right? The part you parenthesized says "in theory" and is in no way based on medical data or studies. Try again.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The part you underlined refers to a respirator, not a mask. You do know the difference, right? The part you parenthesized says "in theory" and is in no way based on medical data or studies. Try again.


Once again READ, n95 mask considered a respiratory by articles definition.

It says so one sentence after you stopped reading apparently.

In theory relates to cloth mask. There is no theory in regards to n95's P2s the article states they are proven effective.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Once again READ, n95 mask considered a respiratory by articles definition.
> 
> It says so one sentence after you stopped reading apparently.
> 
> In theory relates to cloth mask. There is no theory in regards to n95's P2s the article states they are proven effective.


You are in denial of the content you just posted. Stop watching corporate news. I have done thousands of rides since covid started and NO passenger has worn an N95 respirator. Just loose fitting surgical masks. You can research what those masks were designed for but you aren't gonna like what you find.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You are in denial of the content you just posted. Stop watching corporate news. I have done thousands of rides since covid started and NO passenger has worn an N95 respirator. Just loose fitting surgical masks. You can research what those masks were designed for but you aren't gonna like what you find.


Denial???

I underlined in yellow highlight where the article is giving its definition of respirator as n95, p20 mask and equivalent as respirators.

You are rather not reading it underlined in yellow or just refuse to because you don't want to.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Denial???
> 
> I underlined in yellow highlight where the article is giving its definition of respirator as n95, p20 mask and equivalent as respirators.
> 
> You are rather not reading it underlined in yellow or just refuse to because you don't want to.


It's a lost cause. As was my thread.

We're at ten pages of back and forth, mine hit 12 before it was taken down.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Denial???
> 
> I underlined in yellow highlight where the article is giving its definition of respirator as n95, p20 mask and equivalent as respirators.
> 
> You are rather not reading it underlined in yellow or just refuse to because you don't want to.


The OP was about masks. You are conflating respirators and everyday masks. It the same thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The OP was about masks. You are conflating respirators and everyday masks. It the same thing.


The OP was about RS passengers not following the guidelines in place for Uber and Lyft. Period.

Respirators and masks are absolutely not the same thing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The OP was about masks. You are conflating respirators and everyday masks. It the same thing.


&#128514; I'm not confusing anything. You have poor reading skills.

You don't see where the article says...

"_However, respirators, such as the n95 and P20 mask..."_

The article not me outlined what it meant by respirator. Only thing you proved is that you read more poorly than a 3rd grader&#129315;









Pictures for the hard of reading


----------



## gsx328 (Jul 17, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> _You walked up to my car with mask in your hand and pulled on my locked door. That's not "wearing a mask".
> 
> Your mask has a vent, I don't count that as a mask.
> 
> ...


Masks with a vent and bandanas aren't face coverings? Why are you taking anyone anywhere in your car if you're so terrified of the rona?



SuzeCB said:


> It's about endangering others. A woman making reproductive choices doesn't endanger YOU at all.
> 
> As to the embryo/fetus, a friend of mine used to have a great signature line when she went on certain message boards:
> 
> "No one, be it man or fetus, has the right to occupy my body without my permission."


Great line. Unfortunately, you gave the child permission to live inside of you when you ho'd it up. Killing it because you're irresponsible kinda just makes you a soulless ghoul..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

gsx328 said:


> Masks with a vent and bandanas aren't face coverings? Why are you taking anyone anywhere in your car if you're so terrified of the rona?


Once again.

The main purpose of civilian mask wearing is to trap exhaled droplets from the individual wearing the mask.

If you are wearing a mask with valves for exhaled air, you can spread the virus. If you are wearing a bandana with tons of air space, you can spread the virus. If your nose is not covered, you can definitely spread the virus.

The point is the individual wearing the mask having less of a chance of spreading. If we could all have N95 or similar respirators, that would be great. But they are in short supply and are being used by the medical professionals trying to save lives.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Forget face masks... how about a HEAD mask??!! :laugh::laugh:

https://www.hyperlid.co.uk/


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> If only symptomatic people were spreading the virus, we would have had this more or less under control at this point. * It is precisely because Asymptomatic-spreaders are likely doing the lion-share of infecting others, that the mask-mandates are in place is so many jurisdictions. Out of uncertainty, "I protect you by covering my nose and mouth with a light fabric, and you protect me."*
> 
> The government dictates that I wear pants when out in public. I comply.
> Most shops have the old sign, "No Shirt, No Socks, No Service" And I comply. (or don't shop there, if it is a beach-day.)
> ...


Actually the spread is/was so high because for the vast majority of infected, the symptom doesn't appear to belong to a life threatening or debilitating disease. Mild headache is what most people had as a symptom. Most people didn't even get the fever. Of course, it was harder to know this because we only tested people who were about to die (or were already dead).


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I think you over-estimate your communication skills, and underestimate your comprehension skills.
> 
> I believe that @japaiva was reacting to your previous comment where 'many of your friends' that were infected (even though they wore a mask!) because you were adamant that you only would wear a mask when yo





Rideshare Dude said:


> A recent CDC study found that of the participants who tested positive for COVID-19 70% of them "always" wore a mask.


Another commonality, 100% breathed air. and were between 1 and 120 years old. 90% pooped that day and 45% skipped breakfast twice in the last week.

Doesnt mean they didnt accidently rub their eyes with dirty fingers



Benjamin M said:


> Important to note that the articles above are regarding *health care providers* and the effectiveness of masks preventing the wearer of *contracting* the virus.
> 
> It has been said over and over again - *the main purpose of civilian mask wearing is to reduce the possibility of the individual wearing the mask from *_*SPREADING*_* the virus. *


Never thought about using different color text, increased font size AND all caps in attempts to get my point across. Busting out the triple threat might sadly work on some of the idiots posting here.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> There is no scientific data to a mask protects either party. Those masks are not airtight and even if they were the virus particles are too small to be filtered in either direction. Thanks for yourself and use some common sense man.


Yea, those peeps down at the CDC must just sit around and smoke crack all day and put out fake press releases.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/more/masking-science-sars-cov2.html


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Yea, those peeps down at the CDC must just sit around and smoke crack all day and put out fake press releases.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/more/masking-science-sars-cov2.html


Sadly, that's what many think. Everything is fake unless it's from fringe right wing sources. Alex Jones became a valid source.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> Yea, those peeps down at the CDC must just sit around and smoke crack all day and put out fake press releases.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/more/masking-science-sars-cov2.html


You would appear more knowledgeable if you actually read the studies instead of just spouting what the corporate media tells you about the studies.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Alex Jones became a valid source.


That's Doctor Alex Jones MD FACP.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You would appear more knowledgeable if you actually read the studies instead of just spouting what the corporate media tells you about the studies.


Whats with this trying to appear knowledgeable crap? I made a statement and backed it up with fact. I read the report and thought it more appropriate to post a direct link to the source than spouting my personal opinion/interpretation like many here. That is the information plain and simple direct from the source. Maybe read it, and YOU can sound more knowledgeable.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> Whats with this trying to appear knowledgeable crap? I made a statement and backed it up with fact. I read the report and thought it more appropriate to post a direct link to the source than spouting my personal opinion/interpretation like many here. That is the information plain and simple direct from the source. Maybe read it, and YOU can sound more knowledgeable.


The latest CDC study says of those who tested positive 70% "always" wear a mask. You are trying to spin it to something else.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The latest CDC study says of those who tested positive 70% "always" wear a mask. You are trying to spin it to something else.


Lord not again. Masks are to prevent the person WEARING it from spreading the virus if they are infected by capturing droplets.

Anyway all of the nonsense and facts have been spouted hundreds of times here.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Lord not again. Masks are to prevent the person WEARING it from spreading the virus if they are infected by capturing droplets.
> 
> Anyway all of the nonsense and facts have been spouted hundreds of times here.


That is actually not the purpose for which those masks were created or intended and they have been proven ineffective through decades of peer reviews studies. But keep believing what the corporate media tells you.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The latest CDC study says of those who tested positive 70% "always" wear a mask. You are trying to spin it to something else.


It says that where? May as well say 100% of people testing positive breath air.
Post a link to that CDC statement, back up your claim or shutup.



Rideshare Dude said:


> That is actually not the purpose for which those masks were created or intended and they have been proven ineffective through decades of peer reviews studies. But keep believing what the corporate media tells


Thats not corporate media. Its the freaking CDC and WHO. Where do you get your medical info from, the Jehovahs or Scientologist weekly?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> It says that where? May as well say 100% of people testing positive breath air.
> Post a link to that CDC statement, back up your claim or shutup.
> 
> 
> Thats not corporate media. Its the freaking CDC and WHO. Where do you get your medical info from, the Jehovahs or Scientologist weekly?


Look up the invention of the origin of surgical masks. Google is your friend. Do I have to take you by the hand to draw your pictures?



JPaiva said:


> It says that where? May as well say 100% of people testing positive breath air.
> Post a link to that CDC statement, back up your claim or shutup.
> 
> 
> Thats not corporate media. Its the freaking CDC and WHO. Where do you get your medical info from, the Jehovahs or Scientologist weekly?


Look up the invention of the origin of surgical masks. Google is your friend. Do I have to take you by the hand to draw your pictures?


JPaiva said:


> It says that where? May as well say 100% of people testing positive breath air.
> Post a link to that CDC statement, back up your claim or shutup.
> 
> 
> Thats not corporate media. Its the freaking CDC and WHO. Where do you get your medical info from, the Jehovahs or Scientologist weekly?


here is a link to the study by the CDC which states that 70% of those who tested positive always wore a mask. This link does not matter though because you will find a way to disbelieve it. https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6936a5.htm


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Or it can prolong your exposure to the virus as your cloth mask absorbs the fluid, as proven by SCIENCE.
> 
> Oh? You mean the biased, agenda filled "scientists" that you want to believe?
> 
> ...


Yea I notice that too about Turner. Personally, to me, this whole covid 19 is a government conspiracy for them to inject us with their deadly concoction. But hey, I'm a nutty conspiracy theorist like most of my friends and family tell me. And how about Trevor Lawrence from Clemson? He tested positive protocol says to quarantine for 14 days yet dude is on the sideline putting down his masks to talk to his teammates. Lol these sheeple have eyes, but cant see...if covid is as serious as the guy on TV says, then why are we playing sports right now? I mean, aren't millions of people dying?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> .if covid is as serious as the guy on TV says, then why are we playing sports right now?


Because FlipFlop Fauci said it's fine. (He's a scientist, you know)

It's the other people. The independent critical thinkers, otherwise known as conspiracy theorists. 
THOSE are the dangerous ones.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Look up the invention of the origin of surgical masks. Google is your friend. Do I have to take you by the hand to draw your pictures?
> 
> 
> Look up the invention of the origin of surgical masks. Google is your friend. Do I have to take you by the hand to draw your pictures?
> ...


Ummm, try again. But maybe read the article before posting.

This one is about people under 18 that are in close contact with covid+ people while eating and drinking such as a restaurant or cafeteria. You dont have a mask on while eating and drinking. It says nothing about 70% of postive testing individuals wore a mask.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> The top score is twelve pages...


Getting there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Getting there.


It was dead for a while.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> _You walked up to my car with mask in your hand and pulled on my locked door. That's not "wearing a mask".
> 
> Your mask has a vent, I don't count that as a mask.
> 
> ...


I have a sign that says, "Don't say anything, my phone is being wiretapped, but you can choose to wear a mask or not wear a mask. I don't care."


----------



## SoccerDad23 (May 2, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Virus is 6 microns .
> Perfume is 50 to 150 microns .
> You can smell perfume with a mask ?
> The virus will float right through that mask and even enter your eyes.
> ...


I sneeze *in* my mask (because that's its ****ing point.) Czech Rep put up similarly stellar transmission numbers as South Korea with an early face covering mandate, and they weren't flush with N95s. You hear Doctors and nurses pointing out micron thresholds because they work in hermetic environments for hours on end that require guaranteed protection vs a real-world environment where there are many other factors controlling the viral load. Yes, a singular viral particle can slip through the fibers of most face covering fabrics, but they ride on currents of airflow, which is limited by many face coverings (in addition to your perfume test try blowing colored smoke through a mask vs unrestricted air.) 1 viral particle doesn't provide enough viral load to infect you- it takes thousands. Widespread use of face coverings help keep more limited viral loads from being super spreading events.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SoccerDad23 said:


> I sneeze *in* my mask (because that's its @@@@ing point.) Czech Rep put up similarly stellar transmission numbers as South Korea with an early face covering mandate, and they weren't flush with N95s. You hear Doctors and nurses pointing out micron thresholds because they work in hermetic environments for hours on end that require guaranteed protection vs a real-world environment where there are many other factors controlling the viral load. Yes, a singular viral particle can slip through the fibers of most face covering fabrics, but they ride on currents of airflow, which is limited by many face coverings (in addition to your perfume test try blowing colored smoke through a mask vs unrestricted air.) 1 viral particle doesn't provide enough viral load to infect you- it takes thousands. Widespread use of face coverings help keep more limited viral loads from being super spreading events.


Don't waste your time trying to explain..

And 12 pages, a tie with my thread on the issue. &#128514;


----------



## HendersonNV (Jun 16, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> From a Public Heath, Low Cost, easily implemented Corona-Virus mitigation the strategy is in this order of severity:
> 
> 1) Don't go out for trivial things or have large gatherings of family or friends for the next little while (Weddings, Funerals, Birthdays, BBQ's immediate family/household only)
> 2) Physically Distance yourself from others (>2m or 6ft)
> ...


So you're an authoritarian and a leftist. Freedom be damned. "I demand you protect me from you. Obey or you shall be punished by the almighty state." Quite Leninist and Stalinist of you.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> My standard response is, "Excuse me: Just a little mask etiquette - it must be covering your nose, thanks." 99% of people co
> 
> 
> Kurt Halfyard said:
> ...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm anti-authoritarian and a leftist. Thanks for playing.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont...-for-left-or-right.418524/page-3#post-6623452


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cases are rising again, ICUs are at capacity, and panic buying is starting again (water and TP stripped here locally).

How anyone can downplay this is beyond me. And if you are against masks or do not understand that they are to keep your own droplets contained (like several pax I have had lately, coughing and sneezing), you are an absolute moron.

On the positive side, Eats should be a money maker again soon. &#128514;

Oh, and someone mentioned the origin of the surgical mask on this thread.

Why do surgeons wear a mask (and keep a sterile environment)? To protect their patient from infection and disease. Same thing with wearing a mask.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

SoccerDad23 said:


> I sneeze *in* my mask (because that's its @@@@ing point.) Czech Rep put up similarly stellar transmission numbers as South Korea with an early face covering mandate, and they weren't flush with N95s. You hear Doctors and nurses pointing out micron thresholds because they work in hermetic environments for hours on end that require guaranteed protection vs a real-world environment where there are many other factors controlling the viral load. Yes, a singular viral particle can slip through the fibers of most face covering fabrics, but they ride on currents of airflow, which is limited by many face coverings (in addition to your perfume test try blowing colored smoke through a mask vs unrestricted air.) 1 viral particle doesn't provide enough viral load to infect you- it takes thousands. Widespread use of face coverings help keep more limited viral loads from being super spreading events.


Yeah so you want to check the stats for the Czech Republic up to 200 deaths per day,


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Yesterday.
Glanced in mirror; pax mask suddenly under nose. We were having such a nice visit and I didn't want to spoil it by worrying whether I might die or not.
Shortly thereafter, mask pulled completely down so I spoke up.
Pax response, "Don't worry, I don't have anything."
November 2020, science ignored, idiots running rampant.
No tip for me, 1* for him.

Next ping, app says it's a 45 minute trip, and I pull up to a young man with a suitcase. Most likely going to the airport.
But I'll never know because he was pulling on my locked door with no sign of a mask.
I got $2.00.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My standard response is, "Excuse me: Just a little mask etiquette - it must be covering your nose, thanks." 99% of people comply.


My passengers have two options: Wear a mask properly, or both the back seat windows come down, regardless of outside temperature and speed of my automobile along the route.

If you don't want to wear a mask, I won't throw a fit. However, I hope you like the cold wind in your hair...because that's what you're getting for the entire trip.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> My passengers have two options: Wear a mask properly, or both the back seat windows come down, regardless of outside temperature and speed of my automobile along the route.
> 
> If you don't want to wear a mask, I won't throw a fit. However, I hope you like the cold wind in your hair...because that's what you're getting for the entire trip.


My rear view mirror is now aimed directly at the pax, plus they see themselves on my camera. A couple of awkward glances but I don't care, zero tolerance after several took off their mask after getting in.

I like how Lyft asks if they removed their mask during the trip if you down rate them.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> How anyone can downplay this is beyond me.


People who chose to live outside the bounds of reality are capable of virtually anything.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow cool thread but problem, n95 type masks are the only commercially available option and are single use baring professional resterilization and you sit 1-3 feet away for extended periods, it’s ok though any companies that have investors in policy positions aren’t affected by wokevirus, it’s a middle class virus or they say the middle class is a virus, so hard to follow the goalposts as big brother flies around with them - insert pictures of every policy maker at French laundry, or sharing bottles of champagne in the streets on nov 3 in huge crowds with no mask on saying everyone else has to do it.

you’ve been a good little propaganda foot soldier Terri, we’ll be sending you deactivation soon.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> Wow cool thread but problem, n95 type masks are the only commercially available option and are single use baring professional resterilization and you sit 1-3 feet away for extended periods, it's ok though any companies that have investors in policy positions aren't affected by wokevirus, it's a middle class virus or they say the middle class is a virus, so hard to follow the goalposts as big brother flies around with them - insert pictures of every policy maker at French laundry, or sharing bottles of champagne in the streets on nov 3 in huge crowds with no mask on saying everyone else has to do it.
> 
> you've been a good little propaganda foot soldier Terri, we'll be sending you deactivation soon.


I got maybe 10% of that.

Massive spike, Eats is exploding again and my local grocery store is already stripped of paper products.

Here we go again. And with people coughing and sneezing everywhere, many not wearing a mask or wearing it properly, it's going to be epic.


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> _You walked up to my car with mask in your hand and pulled on my locked door. That's not "wearing a mask".
> 
> Your mask has a vent, I don't count that as a mask.
> 
> ...





Terri Lee said:


> _You walked up to my car with mask in your hand and pulled on my locked door. That's not "wearing a mask".
> 
> Your mask has a vent, I don't count that as a mask.
> 
> ...


A bandana is the same as a mask unless you are sporting an N95


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Alemus said:


> A bandana is the same as a mask unless you are sporting an N95


We disagree.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alemus said:


> A bandana is the same as a mask unless you are sporting an N95


Bandanas are not suggested due to open air space at the bottom and only one layer of thin material.

Remember, the main purpose of wearing a mask is to stop your own exhaled droplets (spit and nasal secretions, mainly).


----------



## Rubio (Mar 16, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> We also mandate everyone cover their genitals in public. People can choose their style of choice to accomplish this.


Always been against this being mandatory.

Also, I don't care if people die. That's the way it's supossed to work. Too many blood clots walking around right now. We need a good culling. Hope to see ya in hell! 

Cordially, a former Canadian who's glad to be out of that ***** country.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Too many people don't care about protecting me, and don't do it even if it's mandatory. IMO, they're the ones most likely to infect me. So I protect me. (Masks do work both ways, unless they have a valve.)

I sanitize after my shift to protect myself and my family
I sanitize at the beginning of my shift because Uber requires it, and because it's the right thing to do
I don't sanitize between passengers, unless there's one I truly suspect of being infected (that's happened twice)
I provide sanitizing wipes for passengers only because Uber provided them. Otherwise, pax should fend for themselves. (Oh, and no pax has used the wipes yet.)
I don't let anyone into my vehicle who's not properly wearing a proper face covering
I choose a face covering for myself that's equivalent to N95, since N95 isn't available. 
I put up a plastic curtain separating the front and rear cabin to control the airflow inside my car (verified by physical measurements of each vent, and airflow measurements at each vent with an anemometer) so that there's always positive airflow from my half into the passenger's half. (I choose me over my passenger when it comes to protection from infection.) Complete air change in the front compartment every 20 seconds, every 38 seconds in the rear compartment.
In other words, I take control of the situation to the extent that members of my household are much more likely to infect me than any passenger is.

The main problem I still have is that I drive almost exclusively in the dark, making it hard to detect when pax remove their masks during the ride. I always report and 1-star when I catch them sliding it back up as the ride ends, so that we never meet again. I'm thinking of installing some lights to deter that, and to be able to end the ride early if they do it anyway.


----------

